# Official NXT Takeover: Respect Discussion Thread



## Kejhill

Always nice when it comes to wednesday and you know you'll clean your eyes from the horrible Raw thx to NXT.

Great hype on Dustin Rhodes Tournament and the Ironwoman match but well, almost every match could be amazing there.


----------



## ATF

Honestly, this has potential to be the best Takeover ever. And competing w/R-Evolution and Brooklyn is definitely not easy. Hell, competing w/all of them ain't easy (R-Evolution and Brooklyn are especially good tho). But every match has potential, and should everything deliever, I think it might have its chances.

For one last prediction batch:

Bayley over Sasha
JJ & Gable to win the Dusty Classic
Mechanics over Bálor & Joe
Asuka over Dana
Crews over Breeze

Can't wait :mark:


----------



## Crasp

Got that Christmas Eve feeling.


----------



## Old School Icons

My predictions...

Bayley and Sasha Banks draw

Dusty Rhodes Classic Final: Jordan/Gable def. Finn Balor/Samoa Joe 

NXT Champion Finn Bálor & Samoa Joe def. The Mechanics
Jordan/Gable def. Rhyno/Corbin

Asuka def. Dana Brooke by DQ

Tyler Breeze def. Apollo Crews (more in hope than expectation, Breeze needs a win!)


----------



## Even Flow

Thread's been stuck.


----------



## Crasp

You stuck!


----------



## PeepShow

The build so far has me pumped for all of the matches. And a month or so ago before this set of TV tapings, I couldn't say I was all that pleased with how this show was looking on paper. This is going to be a great show. Really pulling for Bayley/Sasha to go into OT. Also pulling for a Jordan and Gable vs. Mechanics final, but that might be asking too much. Just hoping Jordan and Gable win the thing. Also see either Joe or Finn turning. Not sure which one. Could go either way. Can't wait to see how it all plays out.

:trips9


----------



## DGenerationMC

I predict that Finn's leather jacket will turn heel.


----------



## TheAverageMuta

Last minute predictions

Bayley over Sasha
Mechanics over Jordan/Gable
Finn turns heel on Joe
Asuka over Dana
Breeze over Crews via DQ


Also, gonna assume the extra half hour of the show is for Dana Brooke's funeral.


----------



## Mr. I

"Happy Song"?


----------



## JBLoser

Predictions!

*Apollo Crews* vs. Tyler Breeze – Poor Breezy loses by the skin of his teeth in a hotly contested match. Frustrated Prince Pretty then eventually takes his anger out on the GM of NXT, setting up a Retirement Match for the ages in ol’ Regal’s native land…

*Asuka* vs. Dana Brooke – Brooke gets her teeth kicked in and wrestles her most impressive match to date. Asuka owns her. Likely eats her alive.

*Finn Balor & Samoa Joe* vs. Dash & Dawson – How I so badly want to go for the upset here… I think this is the opening match of the night and that’s kind of why I wanna pick Dash & Dawson but I just can’t do it. The youngsters are made to look like $1 million against Finn and Joe who move onto the finals.

*Chad Gable & Jason Jordan* vs. Baron Corbin & Rhyno – Is this the most predictable match of the night that isn’t Bayley-Sasha? I can’t think of ANY logistical reason out there to think that Corbin and Rhyno would win this match. It plainly would make no sense. The up-and-comers win a pretty solid matchup and move onto the finals…

*Chad Gable & Jason Jordan* vs. Finn Balor & Samoa Joe – The shoe’s gonna drop, and someone on Joe and Balor’s team is gonna turn heel. I just don’t know who. They’ve dropped some subtle hints that Joe is gonna be the one to do it int he past few weeks but wouldn’t it be neat if they had Finn turn? It certainly sets up for some possibilities down the line especially if Hideo comes back. Still all in on the fantasy booking of Finn and ‘The Demon’ being the one to take out Itami prior to Beast in the East to sell the story of Hideo’s dream being dashed because of ‘The Demon’ and would likely serve better than to have another heel challenger face Finn here. Either way, Gable and Jordan do the damn thing and win the damn thing. It owns. And tag team wrasslin’ looks the best it has since the early 2000s.

*Bayley* vs. Sasha Banks – I just want awesomeness. That’s all there is to say. And we’ll get it, too.


----------



## Oxidamus

PeepShow said:


> The build so far has me pumped for all of the matches. And a month or so ago before this set of TV tapings, I couldn't say I was all that pleased with how this show was looking on paper. This is going to be a great show. Really pulling for Bayley/Sasha to go into OT. Also pulling for a Jordan and Gable vs. Mechanics final, but that might be asking too much. Just hoping Jordan and Gable win the thing. Also see either Joe or Finn turning. Not sure which one. Could go either way. Can't wait to see how it all plays out.
> 
> :trips9


Really? The builds consisted of backstage promos and vignettes. Not much else at all.


----------



## ATF

And it served just enough to build to the show. Compare it to Raw, where build up effort isn't required - 30 minute boring promos or rematches of the rematches of the rematches. By comparision, the short and sweet NXT promos are a Godsend.

Also, I didn't know that the Tag Team Classic suddenly became a backstage skit too. Jesus fucking Christ people.


----------



## Brye

I'm pretty excited for this show. Breeze/Crews could be awesome and as much as Breeze needs a win, he's good enough that he'll be fine without it. My ideal Dusty finals is Jordan/Gable vs Joe/Balor with Jordan/Gable winning. They're awesome. And then obviously Sasha/Bayley II should be pretty sweet.


----------



## jacobrgroman

DGenerationMC said:


> I predict that Finn's leather jacket will turn heel.


can his jacket form a tag team with paige's?


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Just watched the excellent preview show they chucked up on the Network (listed as NXT episode 300), and asides from Graves coming across as the most charming fucker ever, the best part of it was them re-airing Sasha vs. Bayley from Brooklyn.

It got me thinking, too, I'd love to see them throw a curveball in and have Sasha win back the title. Everyone expects Bayley to retain because Sasha's main roster now, but that's why it'd be perfect. Breaks up the predictability of NXT vs. main roster call-ups, and also Sasha is taking a backseat big time to Paige and Charlotte right now. Having Sasha as champ again gives The Boss something meaningful to do while the current Diva feuds get done with, brings back the whole "this is no fairytale" schtick from Sasha pre-Brooklyn. Bayley can win the title back in the first NXT women's ladder match or something in a Takeover or two's time.


----------



## Drago

I am going to watch Takeover Friday evening and would like to stay completly unspoiled, so I need to gtfo from this section in few hours.

BAYLEY SASHA - let's do thiiiiiiiiiiiiis!









I wish you all an amazing show.


----------



## DoubtGin

JBLoser said:


> Predictions!
> 
> *Apollo Crews* vs. Tyler Breeze – Poor Breezy loses by the skin of his teeth in a hotly contested match. Frustrated Prince Pretty then eventually takes his anger out on the GM of NXT, setting up a Retirement Match for the ages in ol’ Regal’s native land…
> 
> *Asuka* vs. Dana Brooke – Brooke gets her teeth kicked in and wrestles her most impressive match to date. Asuka owns her. Likely eats her alive.
> 
> *Finn Balor & Samoa Joe* vs. Dash & Dawson – How I so badly want to go for the upset here… I think this is the opening match of the night and that’s kind of why I wanna pick Dash & Dawson but I just can’t do it. The youngsters are made to look like $1 million against Finn and Joe who move onto the finals.
> 
> *Chad Gable & Jason Jordan* vs. Baron Corbin & Rhyno – Is this the most predictable match of the night that isn’t Bayley-Sasha? I can’t think of ANY logistical reason out there to think that Corbin and Rhyno would win this match. It plainly would make no sense. The up-and-comers win a pretty solid matchup and move onto the finals…
> 
> *Chad Gable & Jason Jordan* vs. Finn Balor & Samoa Joe – The shoe’s gonna drop, and someone on Joe and Balor’s team is gonna turn heel. I just don’t know who. They’ve dropped some subtle hints that Joe is gonna be the one to do it int he past few weeks but wouldn’t it be neat if they had Finn turn? It certainly sets up for some possibilities down the line especially if Hideo comes back. Still all in on the fantasy booking of Finn and ‘The Demon’ being the one to take out Itami prior to Beast in the East to sell the story of Hideo’s dream being dashed because of ‘The Demon’ and would likely serve better than to have another heel challenger face Finn here. Either way, Gable and Jordan do the damn thing and win the damn thing. It owns. And tag team wrasslin’ looks the best it has since the early 2000s.
> 
> *Bayley* vs. Sasha Banks – I just want awesomeness. That’s all there is to say. And we’ll get it, too.


Pretty much how I expect this to turn out.


----------



## Bullydully

Been PUMPED for this all week. Can not wait!


----------



## Vixxxenn

Asuka beats Dana
Crews beats Breeze
Mechanics over Balor & Joe
Gable & JJ over Rhyno & Corbin
Gable & JJ over The Mechanics
Bayley over Sasha

after the match Nia Jax comes out and destroys Bayley to close the show


----------



## thomasbroad

*Apollo Crews* vs. Tyler Breeze

*Asuka* vs. Dana Brooke 

*Finn Balor & Samoa Joe* vs. Dash & Dawson 

*Chad Gable & Jason Jordan* vs. Baron Corbin & Rhyno 

*Chad Gable & Jason Jordan* vs. Finn Balor & Samoa Joe 

*Bayley* vs. Sasha Banks 

+ Bayley to get attacked by Nia Jax afterwards.


----------



## Mr. I

OXITRON said:


> Really? The builds consisted of backstage promos and vignettes. Not much else at all.


I love how you somehow discount the entire idea of backstage promos and vignettes, as though they are not a massive part of wrestling.

Next you'll say "the build was just promos and segments, who cares?".


----------



## LiterallyNothing

Yo i am happy that Bayley and Sasha gets the main event and all but why the fuck their IRON man match is 30 min ?


----------



## TripleG

Predictions: 

- Asuka Vs. Dana Brooke = Asuka wins, obviously. 

- Tyler Breeze Vs. Apollo Crews = Apollo wins, continuing Tyler's unfortunate trend of always losing at the Takeover specials. 

- Dusty Rhodes Tag Team Classic: 
Semifinals: Balor/Joe Vs. Dawson/Wilder = Joe/Balor win. 
Semifinals: Gable/Jordan Vs. Corbin/Rhyno = Gable/Jordan
Finals: Balor/Joe Vs. Jordan/Gable = Gable/Jordan

- Bayley Vs. Sasha Banks in 30 Min IronWoman Match for NXT Womens Title = Bayley keeps the title.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Should be such a fun night with yet another emotional thriller between the ladies. 

Looking forward to it!


----------



## CZWRUBE

Great card can't wait for tonight!!!


----------



## Klee

It's almost too obvious Samoa Joe will turn on Balor and cost them the match. 

Then Joe will challenge Balor for the NXT title, cause that's why he joined NXT obvz.


----------



## ATF

Well, yeah, it is pretty obvious that Bálor and Joe are breaking up, and Joe is probably the one to be turning heel. That being said, it's not like it's a wrong direction or anything, and Bálor/Joe as the Main Event of Takeover: London should be kick-ass. That London show in general is going to be insane, hopefully REGAL shows up.

But concentration's on Respect atm. Even though I have to wait until tomorrow to watch it, I really can't handle the hype :mark:


----------



## Crasp

Less than 7 hours to go!


----------



## JBLoser

Starting to really have a conviction that Dash/Dawson are upsetting Bálor/Joe.


----------



## Old School Icons

Come on Jordan/Gable!


----------



## Punkamaniac

I'm annoyed I won't be able to watch this until _at least_ Friday night. Frustrating. 

But I expect Bayley and Sasha to steal the show . . . again.


----------



## Saintpat

I'm just going to chant "Apollo is an UGGO" at my screen.


----------



## ManiT

James Storm spotted with Road Dogg at Full Sail University


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Asuka* vs Dana Brooke
*Apollo Crews* vs Tyler Breeze
Dash/Dawson vs *Balor/Joe*
*Jordan & Gable* vs Corbin/Rhyno
Balor/Joe vs *Jordan & Gable*
*Bayley* vs Sasha Banks

Can't wait for Takeover tonight, Bayley vs Sasha is going to be awesome.


----------



## Crasp

That doesn't look like Road Dogg.


----------



## Mr. I

Looks to be Billy Gunn. Too tall to be Road Dogg.


----------



## ctorresc04

Does anyone have any extra tickets for the show tonight?


----------



## Jonasolsson96

Man am I pumped for the mainevent. Havent looked this much forward to a match since nxt brooklyn banks vs bayley and before that it was banks vs Lynch at unstoppable. Aside from the first owens/zayn match the only thing ive been getting excited for this year is the nxt women sasha in particular so kudos! I exceptionella nothing short of a 5-star masterpiece


----------



## 3MB4Life

Hoping Dash/Dawson take the tournament. A final between them and Jordan/Gable would be awesome. Bayley/Sasha is guarenteed to be amazing and the rest of the card has potential to be great.

All in all, another good job NXT.


----------



## wkc_23

I don't think I'm ready, willing, gable to contain my composure for takeover respect :mark: :mark:


----------



## Nine99

Happy NXT Takeover Day ya'll!!


----------



## Brye

Anyone else think Scott Dawson kinda looks like the store brand version of Michael Elgin?


----------



## The True Believer

Brye said:


> Anyone else think Scott Dawson kinda looks like the store brand version of Michael Elgin?


Except Dawson isn't half as bland as Elgin.


----------



## Brye

SUPERIOR said:


> Except Dawson isn't half as bland as Elgin.


I agree with you there, I'm just saying looks wise.


----------



## The True Believer

Brye said:


> I agree with you there, I'm just saying looks wise.












They do. I actually looked up a picture of Scott Dawson and thought this one was Elgin by mistake. :lol


----------



## Jersey

Nine99 said:


> Happy NXT Takeover Day ya'll!!


Likewise


----------



## Crasp

What to do for an hour and a half....


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Pulling for Gable and Jordan to win the Dusty Classic. 

No doubt we'll likely see some sort of turn with either Balor or Joe. Hoping it's Balor, I think he'd be a much better heel and it's something they're probably missing at the top of the card right now since Owens left. They could reveal he was the one who attacked Hideo down the line as well so there's a ton of new options they can go in. If Balor does turn heel we're probably getting an actual Balor Club too.

Bayley vs Sasha should be awesome. I'm actually hoping they don't trade falls and just have 1 fall in the entire 30 minutes, maybe don't even have a fall at all and just take it to overtime, they are on the network so time shouldn't be an issue. Can't wait.


----------



## deanambroselover

I can actually say there is no fuckery tonight as NXT rules


----------



## Nine99

*CALLIN IT RIGHT HERE*

Sasha beats Bayley tonight setting up Sasha/Bayley III at the Takeover at Wembley in the UK for their final showdown.

You heard it here folks.


----------



## Zigberg

When does this start?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

I predict that Balor and Joe are going to win the Dusty because HHH loves to give " his guys" accolades and that the turn won't happen until after the conclusion. (I hope I'm wrong on this)

I also predict that it will be Balor turning instead of Joe. (I hope I'm not wrong on this)

Breeze is gonna get murked.
Dana is gonna get murked. 

Sasha and Bayley won't top BK but it will still be a good match. (I really hope I'm wrong on this)


----------



## Crasp

Zigberg said:


> When does this start?


Pre-Show @ 12:30, actual start @ 1:00


----------



## JBLoser

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I predict that Balor and Joe are going to win the Dusty because HHH loves to give " his guys" accolades and that the turn won't happen until after the conclusion. (I hope I'm wrong on this)


God, so do I.


----------



## Prosper

Sasha and Bayley are gonna tear the fuckin house down.


----------



## Crasp

15 mins 'till Corey Graves!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*:bow My body is ready :yoda. I'm actually really excited for Dana vs. Asuka as well. I want to see JJ and Gable take the whole Dusty classic too. A Balor heel turn is best for business. I'd imagine they want to build Joe vs. Balor as the London Main Event, so give us a reason to care. You know what would be a sick finish to the Ironman match? Nia Jax coming out to lay out Bayley after she retains. A new feud is built and she comes in with a lot of buzz. *


----------



## The Tempest

Looking forward to "Main Roster frustrated after NXT TakeOver: Respect" :Banderas


----------



## Crasp

Excited! Funny, I can't remember the last time I was this excited for a main roster show...

Not interested in seeing Nia Jax (or anyone) debut during or after the Ironman match to attack Bayley. Would rather she either did so next week on a regular show, or interfered in the Asuka match instead.


----------



## Mr. I

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I predict that Balor and Joe are going to win the Dusty because HHH loves to give " his guys" accolades and that the turn won't happen until after the conclusion. (I hope I'm wrong on this)
> 
> I also predict that it will be Balor turning instead of Joe. (I hope I'm not wrong on this)
> 
> Breeze is gonna get murked.
> Dana is gonna get murked.
> 
> Sasha and Bayley won't top BK but it will still be a good match. (I really hope I'm wrong on this)


I like how you go "his guys" as though everyone in the tournament save three people haven't been his guys.


----------



## hbkmickfan

Take over AND the season premiere of Supernatural on the same night? Can things get any better?


----------



## The Boy Wonder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651869451382558720
Stephanie giving credit to someone else?


----------



## The Tempest

Pre show time.


----------



## Poe7

First time watching an NXT Takeover, what should I know?

I'm excited regardless!


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Did they say that a tie in falls will lead to sudden death? If not I wouldn't be surprised if tonight's ironman match ended in a tie, maybe 2-2.


----------



## Crasp

The Boy Wonder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651869451382558720
> Stephanie giving credit to someone else?


Yeah when I saw that I thought she'd been hacked.


----------



## Solf

Poe7 said:


> First time watching an NXT Takeover, what should I know?


Asuka is going to pulverize Dana Brooke. It's going to be blood, urine and vomit all over again.


----------



## Klorel

Lita, if you want to "remind" someone, can you "remind" the Bella's?


----------



## Mox Girl

Man, Bayley is wearing LOADS of eye makeup and fake eyelashes!

Looking forward to that main event so much though, go girls main eventing <3


----------



## The Boy Wonder

If Stephanie is there I have a bad feeling she will make an appearance either right before the match or after it's over. She'll do anything to take the spotlight away.


----------



## jacobrgroman

ican'twait!ican'twait!ican'twait!


I won't be on here tonight, watching at a friends. enjoy the show guys and gals.

nxt 4 life.


----------



## Mox Girl

Classy move having the Rhodes family there!


----------



## Crasp

Oh God it's so nice seeing Cody as Cody.


----------



## Bayley <3

To say I'm excited is an understatement.


----------



## TripleG

Nice little moment with the Rhodes family.


----------



## Sarcasm1

beautiful cup


----------



## TripleG

I like how Emma is just hanging behind her repeating what Dana says.


----------



## thegockster

Dana & Emma looking smoking


----------



## Klorel

The music choice has been so different for the NXT events compared to the main roster events.


----------



## wkc_23

Damn, I'm pretty hyped for this show tbh.


----------



## Arthurgos

The Boy Wonder said:


> If Stephanie is there I have a bad feeling she will make an appearance either right before the match or after it's over. She'll do anything to take the spotlight away.


I am fine with it as there ain't a chance her appearance can trump what we see tonight as it was the same last time. If anything we should embrace it more since her being on board will be huge in the women getting more chances going forward.


----------



## UntilDawn

The Boss has arrived! Looking forward to every match and knowing that they can do well without an old man yelling in their ears all the time. :lol


----------



## Bayley <3

I wonder if we are over hyping this ironman match. Yes Brooklyn was great, I see everyone expecting them to one up that. I'm not sure they will, I have no doubt it's going to be a great match.. just expecting people may be disappointed if it doesn't surpass Brooklyn


----------



## wkc_23

Man oh man, this promo... Goosebumps.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek

Sara Del Ray is one of the most awesome people I have ever met. 

And who's with me:

Ready....

Willing.....

And.............


----------



## The True Believer

Ninjaskrzypek said:


> Sara Del Ray is one of the most awesome people I have ever met.
> 
> And who's with me:
> 
> Ready....
> 
> Willing.....
> 
> And.............


Bálor.






Wait, that wasn't it? :evil


----------



## Poe7

Great promo.


----------



## thegockster

Don't know why they still call it an iron man match when they're women


----------



## Mainboy

That tune is amazing.


----------



## Undertakerowns

I'm ready bitches!


----------



## Klorel

Here we go :mark:


----------



## TheAverageMuta

MY BODY IS READY!


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Show time. :mark:


----------



## TripleG

Here we go goes! 

Women and Tag Teams in the spotlight!


----------



## chargebeam

Way more hyped than any WWE PPV this year. :mark:


----------



## Prosper

SASSSSSHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA LEGGGGOOOOOOO BABYYYYYYYYYYY IM FUCKIN PUMPED FOR THIS


----------



## Poe7

Let's have it.


----------



## Bayley <3

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## chargebeam

Rain said:


> The music choice has been so different for the NXT events compared to the main roster events.


That PPV theme sounds just like Linkin Park.


----------



## Crasp

Well. See you guys in 2 hours and thirty minutes.


----------



## chargebeam

Aw no. The goddamn pink ribbon at the top corner.


----------



## hbkmickfan

Lol at the RESPECT voice.


----------



## Bayley <3

I want Balor to go heel.. give me something to be interested in... cause there's nothing there atm


----------



## The True Believer

So that's the jacket entrance? 

:nice


----------



## Oakesy

Have just got in from work, any chance of a good stream anyone? Cheers in advance


----------



## thegockster

Balor Club in da house


----------



## TripleG

FINN BALOR MOTEHRFUCKER!!! 

We're starting off hot.


----------



## DGenerationMC

:mark: Flasher Bálor :mark:


----------



## Undertakerowns

So Finn got a new entrance? I like it!


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Geeking out here!  
Why can't all WWE programming be like this?
That was an awesome opening video package!


----------



## Ratedr4life

Haven't watched the NXT weekly show in a while, did they get rid of the ramp or is this a new set for tonight?


----------



## killacamt

Samoa Joe turns on Balor tonight


----------



## Moto

Finn Balor.. whew!


----------



## The Tempest

That jacket, God :banderas


----------



## Sarcasm1

Balor looks like a heel.


----------



## TripleG

You know, I wouldn't mind if you just paid TNA to use one of their Samoa Joe's theme. I'm pretty sure they'll gladly accept the money at this point.


----------



## Amber B

Balor is just so fucking obnoxious about his looks. I can't deal.


----------



## Master Bate

Hoping for Chad Gable and Jason Jordan to win this tournament tonight.


----------



## The True Believer

Wilder/Dawon have to pull this off.


----------



## chargebeam

My theory is Finn Balor isn't in demon mode because he'll wear it later for the finals.


----------



## thegockster

Interesting to see if Balor turns heel tonight or just plant a few seeds, I'm convinced he attacked Itami, The new theme and entrance & jacket tells you it's only a matter of time, Hoping it's tonight


----------



## Undertakerowns

Dawson & Dash have good entrance music.


----------



## The Tempest

No lights on the crowd during a match again, I like that :nice


----------



## Amber B

Undertakerowns said:


> So Finn got a new entrance? I like it!


He has two different entrance set ups for his two different personalities. 
Sexy bastard entrance can stay.


----------



## DoubtGin

Mechanics looking like geeks :ti


----------



## Donnie

See the moment Finn gets rid of that fucking body paint he rules, it's a goddamn sign


----------



## DoubtGin

this crowd :mark:


----------



## The True Believer

DoubtGin said:


> Mechanics looking like geeks :ti


How 'bout now? :mj


----------



## The Arseache Kid

I really hope Finn turns heel tonight.


----------



## blackholeson

The Arseache Kid said:


> I really hope Finn turns heel tonight.


That would make zero sense.


----------



## DoubtGin

Very solid match so far.


----------



## Arthurgos

chargebeam said:


> My theory is Finn Balor isn't in demon mode because he'll wear it later for the finals.


Now he is Champ i expect we will see him win often without needing Demon Finn. Making it a bigger deal once again as these events are more frequent than they once where. Will make the time he does a HUGE deal to boot and make it look like he is more than just paint.

Great match and expected those two to lose. They are sorted since they upset everyone beating the Champs putting them in the race for the Belts once this is done .


----------



## ABigLegend

Balor/Joe on first and win. Balor to come out with the demon paint later?


----------



## The True Believer

Dammit. Oh well. C'mon, Gable/Jordon. :mark:


----------



## TripleG

See, its possible to have a good tag match without turning into a bouncy bounce spot fest tornado tag free for all.


----------



## ironcladd1

Kinda surprised how good that first match was :agree:


----------



## Solf

Nice match. Especially great tag team strategies from the Mechanics. Refreshing to see a good tag team match without fuckery all around.


----------



## Undertakerowns

Sasha is fine!!!


----------



## PaulHBK

It's so obvious that Joe is turning heel on Balor tonight...


----------



## Bayley <3

I love Jason Jordan. And I don't know why lol


----------



## Moto

Ready, willing and Gable!


----------



## TripleG

Who else is ready, willing, and Gable!


----------



## Undertakerowns

This entrance music!


----------



## ABigLegend

Gable and Jordan could both be huge stars within 5 years, I think they'll win this whole thing tonight.

Scary potential.


----------



## The True Believer

TripleG said:


> Who else is ready, willing, and Gable!


Me! Me! I'm Gable, coach!


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Hoping for a Jordan & Gable win here.


----------



## ABigLegend

Is it just me or has Corbin lost that "cool factor" he had late 2014/early 2015?


----------



## Klorel

I'm really liking the set. Nice change from seeing the same Raw set all the time.


----------



## Master Bate

Jason Jordan >>>>>> Baron Corbin.


----------



## amhlilhaus

Baron corbins gonna be a superstar


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*OMG, JORDAN'S HIP TOSS REVERSAL ON CORBIN WAS SO SICK!*


----------



## Braylyt

That reaction for Corbin :banderas 

He's gonna clean house tonight


----------



## Poe7

Rhyno still in shape!


----------



## The True Believer

Legit BOSS said:


> *OMG, JORDAN'S HIP TOSS REVERSAL ON CORBIN WAS SO SICK!*


Didn't know he had it in him.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Love how many metal themes there are in NXT. (Y)


----------



## CretinHop138

ABigLegend said:


> Gable and Jordan could both be huge stars within 5 years, I think they'll win this whole thing tonight.
> 
> Scary potential.


Not with Vinny and Kevin on the MR. NXT talent dread getting called up.


----------



## blackholeson

I would love to see Gable answer Cena's US Open challenge live on Raw. There is no Jannetty in Jordan and Gable. Both will be stars.


----------



## Solf

Gable really has "it". So fucking over.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*THIS CROWD IS SINGING KURT ANGLE'S THEME SONG WHILE CHANTING GABLE'S NAME :dead2*


----------



## wkc_23

Gable is the next Kurt Angle.... Hopefully.


----------



## chargebeam

They're chanting GABLE to Kurt Angle's theme :lmao


----------



## TheAverageMuta

How fucking over is Gable already?


----------



## DGenerationMC

:lmao singing Angle's theme with Gable's name :lmao


----------



## TripleG

Are they singing Gable's name to Kurt Angle's theme?


----------



## Klorel

KURT ANGLE'S THEME WITH GABLE'S NAME :ha


----------



## DGenerationMC

We better see Gable drive a milk truck into RAW one day. That would be SICK.


----------



## chargebeam

I wish there was a way to disable commentary and just listen to the crowd all night.


----------



## killacamt

wkc_23 said:


> Gable is the next Kurt Angle.... Hopefully.


without all the drugs right???


----------



## blackholeson

I have been saying this for weeks. Gable is main roster ready. Take the US title off of Cena this Monday! Save America!


----------



## RetepAdam.

Crowd chanting "Gable" to the tune of Kurt Angle's theme is the greatest thing ever. :lmao


----------



## ABigLegend

I think you could stick Gable/Jordan on the main roster now and they'd knock it out of the park. They're that good.


----------



## wkc_23

COR..BIN SUCKS


----------



## The Tempest

Chanting Gable's name to the tune of Angle's theme :ha roud


----------



## Master Bate

Gable and Jordan are the best team in NXT by far. This includes Enzo and Cass and The Vaudevillians. So good together.


----------



## Arthurgos

RetepAdam. said:


> Crowd chanting "Gable" to the tune of Kurt Angle's theme is the greatest thing ever. :lmao


Urgh.. now i want Angle and Gable to have a match . Would be AWESOME!


----------



## Phaedra

fucking love this new Gable chant lol


----------



## Razor Mike

Is Gable a good talker guys? Looks pretty good in the ring.


----------



## dashing_man

why can't RAW be like this :mj2


----------



## wkc_23

killacamt said:


> without all the drugs right???


I hope to god lol. I seriously love Gable.


----------



## hbkmickfan

Hope a real tag team gets ton the final.


----------



## Bullydully

LOL at those Angle theme Gable chants.

Good start so far. First match was good.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Overcome them odds, Gable!!! :mark:


----------



## wkc_23

SAVE... THE GABLE.


----------



## Arthurgos

Razor Mike said:


> Is Gable a good talker guys? Looks pretty good in the ring.


Oh Yes .

Also really impressed again by Corbin the more aggressive he gets.


----------



## Bayley <3

Save the gable!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Save the Gable :lmao


----------



## TheAverageMuta

"SAVE THE GABLE!" chants

OMFG I CAN'T EVEN...


----------



## Klorel

SAVE THE GABLE :lmao


----------



## DGenerationMC

This crowd man :lol


----------



## The Tempest

Save the Gable, I can't :dead3


----------



## amhlilhaus

dashing_man said:


> why can't RAW be like this


We cant have nice things


----------



## RetepAdam.

SAVE! THE GABLES!
SAVE! THE GABLES!

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Black

LOOK AT MY BOI JASON JORDAN


----------



## TripleG

Bellyflop....empty pool!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*CORBIN LOOKS LIKE A FUCKING STAR TONIGHT! THIS MATCH IS AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Solf

THAT WAS SICK


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Chaos Theory?


----------



## TheAverageMuta

HOLY FUCK THAT SUPLEX!


----------



## chargebeam

THIS FUCKING MATCH :mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC

Chaos Theory on Corbin :done


----------



## TripleG

Goddamn Jordan and Gable are good!


----------



## Master Bate

That sucks. But insane finish.


----------



## DoubtGin

awesome match, wrong winners


----------



## wkc_23

Man wtf............... So pissed right now.


----------



## Abisial

Jesus christ, It's like watching Roman Reigns and Dean Ambrose as heels


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! Corbin looked great and that finish was sick, but I really wanted the only legit tag team left to win *


----------



## Arthurgos

Holy shit those three in that ring with Rhyno have one hell of a damn future .


----------



## Bayley <3

There aren't enough crying smilies or gifs to express me disappointment


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Great. Two makeshift teams in the finals. And NXT is supposed to be different than WWE? fpalm


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek

Are you FUCKING KIDDING ME! Turning this shit off


----------



## chargebeam

Aw, man. Balor/Joe vs Jordan/Gable would've been epic.


----------



## Bullydully

WHAT A MATCH.


----------



## Braylyt

Corbin pinning Gable :tucky


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

None of the actual tag teams are gonna win this tourney :haha

NXTTagTeamDivisionlol


----------



## Poe7

Gable what a performance.


----------



## TripleG

End of Days! That was sick!!!


----------



## ABigLegend

That was a fantastic tag match.

Little bit disappointed that Gable/Jordan didn't win, but their time will come. Corbin's finisher to win the match was incredible.


----------



## Razor Mike

That was a hell of a match


----------



## amhlilhaus

I called it! Main event nxt title 4 way being set up.

Great match


----------



## hbkmickfan

Boo


----------



## Undertakerowns

Corbin- is still useless.


----------



## Solf

What a fucking match ! Corbin really is getting better. Gable is just incredible.


----------



## checkcola

Wrong team won


----------



## Sarcasm1

What a match, wrong decision though.


----------



## RetepAdam.

Wait, what the fuck?

Corbin/Rhyno won? :wtf


----------



## The True Believer

So both of the wrong teams won? Fuck that. :mjout


----------



## Phaedra

Gable just gives you those moments when all you can do is sit and clap. 

and also, that set up for end of days was a million times better. Corbin is actually getting a bit better also lol.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Holy Shit! 

What a match!

Even with Rhyno/Corbin going over, hats off to both teams.


----------



## Klorel

I'm not a fan of Tag Team matches, but that match was great.


----------



## DoubtGin

I can't even get too mad about this because the finish was so awesome :/


----------



## Bret Hart

Damn, that was so exciting. Mind boggling how the main show can't be this good.


----------



## TheAverageMuta

That deadlift German suplex was the sickest thing ever.

Disappointed in the winners, the two MAKESHIFT teams have won, not Dusty's kids.


----------



## Crasp

Wow. So now we have a final with zero chance of being good.

Both semis were great, that one especially so. Shame the final can't live up to those.


----------



## hbkmickfan

Wrong winners, but fantastic match.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

Amazing match but wrong result. Corbin did look decent in this match though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Awesome finishing sequence, but I dont like feeling annoyed watching NXT. That feeling is reserved for WWE ppvs. :cuss: Poor choice of winners.


----------



## Black

Nash's face :lmao


----------



## The True Believer

:nash better have a talk with the bookers.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Damn, I was really hoping Jordan & Gable would get the win.


----------



## jacobdaniel

Nice finish, but extremely disappointed that instead of an actual, legit tag team, a makeshift team is gonna win this tournament


----------



## Solf

Time for Asuka to KILL.


----------



## Phaedra

Hahahahahaha, Dana is about to get fucking wrecked hahahahaha.


----------



## TripleG

I have no problem with Corbin and Rhyno going to the finals. They're the heels.


----------



## Master Bate

Gable future great U.S Champion.


Lol Baron Corbin's finisher is so on point. Best tag team match that only involves 2 tag teams in a long time.


----------



## ABigLegend

Pretty excited for this match.

Brooke's character work is excellent and I'm really intrigued to see what Asuka can do.


----------



## Bret Hart

Jordan reminded me of a black Kurt Angle.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Shit result but that match was awesome.

Gable & Jordan need to be pushed to the moon, they rock.


----------



## JBLoser

UGHHHHHHHHHH. 

That match ruled but fuck. Bad call.


----------



## Undertakerowns

BITCH ASAKA IS WRESTLING TONIGHT? HELL YES!


----------



## BehindYou

Great tag match!

The crowd love Gable, I almost feel bad for Jordan because he is an absolute beast....but I guess when Gable can deadlift German Corbin he's not exactly a slouch.

Easily the best tag team in NXT already for me, hope to see a few tag teams come up at once and revitalize the division.


----------



## dashing_man

Those Body Touching :mark: :mark:


----------



## DG89

I'm sorry, I know you love a certain team and wanted them to win the tournament but how on earth can you be mad at either of those teams winning after a hell of a match like that?

It's almost as if WWE has got you in another level of kayfabe haha "my team didn't win, this sucks!"


----------



## EireUnited

Enjoying the show so far, the atmosphere helps exponentially.

Stop claiming about results like a bunch of spoilt children though. Your favourites don't always win, deal with it.


----------



## Master Bate

Asuka going to be popping some girls implants lol


----------



## hbkmickfan

Asuka is going to rip her throat out.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Corbin's a beast but


----------



## Arthurgos

Alright_Mate said:


> Shit result but that match was awesome.
> 
> Gable & Jordan need to be pushed to the moon, they rock.


HHH is listening oh they will get to go far . Damn this event did the job as Tag Teams have appeared out of no where feeling more legit than ever haha.


----------



## Bret Hart

That ass on Emma. :trips5


----------



## Insomnia

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## ABigLegend

Dana Brooke can be a star if she improves her in-ring work. Loads of charisma and has her character nailed down.


----------



## thegockster

Great match, Funnily enough I think it was the right winners, Gable/Jordon are ready for main roster


----------



## TripleG

Emma trying to sexy pose...yeah, not her forte.


----------



## DG89

TheAverageMuta said:


> That deadlift German suplex was the sickest thing ever.
> 
> Disappointed in the winners, the two MAKESHIFT teams have won, not Dusty's kids.


Balor was one of the closest people to Dusty at NXT


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Emma vs. Asuka in UK please.


----------



## BehindYou

Looks wise, Emma has to be the most underrated woman in the WWE.


----------



## Ratedr4life

That end of days tho

:WOO


----------



## The True Believer

Notice me, Asuka-senpai.


----------



## Braylyt

This is going to be incredible


----------



## ironcladd1

Two good matches so far.


----------



## KC Armstrong

Chad motherfucking Gable! Awesome match!


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Cleveland's Greatest Export! 
:homer and Emma's ass lookin' fiiiiiine tonight.


----------



## Undertakerowns

FUCK NXT WITH THESE ENTRANCES AND THE MUSIC! SOOOOOO GOOOOD!


----------



## chargebeam

THAT EPIC THEME.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*RIP Dana. It was nice knowing you :mj2*


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## DoubtGin

Dana is a great heel.


----------



## Bret Hart

Dana reminds me of a female Raiden.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Now that's what a star looks like.


----------



## RKing85

Really think they should have put Gable and Jordan over in that last one. I think they should have won the tournament. Maybe sided with Balor and gone heel and formed an actual Balor Club. I guess they could still do that.

Asuka better win this one.


----------



## Master Bate

Asuka. Now that is one gorgeous lady. She can kick my ass anyday lol


----------



## Klorel

YOU FUCKED UP CHANTS


----------



## Alright_Mate

Have to say Dana has come a long way already, she plays her character so well.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Dana is being TESTED right now. I am loving everything about this match, and we're only 3 minutes in!!!*


----------



## TripleG

You fucked up chant. 

That's not PG, lol.


----------



## Roxinius

the crowd chanting you fucked up was beautiful


----------



## EireUnited

Dana is so much more attractive out of the two.

Being naturally good looking and then working for an athletic body is so much more attractive than the "quirky girl" who reads comics and plays video games- not that the Japanese girl does that, just saying in general.


----------



## hbkmickfan

Asuka is sort of hot... Yet she could kick my ass... Should I be this turned on?


----------



## Bret Hart

Aska with the rear view! Shades of Naomi! :bahgawd


----------



## Vårmakos

Jim Ross said:


> Dana reminds me of a female Raiden.


lolwhat


----------



## ironcladd1

Hearing "fuck" on a WWE show :lol


----------



## BehindYou

Loving the aggression on both sides here!


----------



## Bret Hart

The way NXT is being handled is how TNA should have been handled.


----------



## Mainboy

Asuka - Would.


----------



## JBLoser

Asuka fucking owns tbqh


----------



## Roxinius

EireUnited said:


> Dana is so much more attractive out of the two.
> 
> Being naturally good looking and then working for an athletic body is so much more attractive than the "quirky girl" who reads comics and plays video games- not that the Japanese girl does that, just saying in general.


not judging you but she looks like a pig with makeup on


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*HOLY SHIT, ASUKA IS TURNING ANYTHING INTO EVERYTHING!!! THIS IS SO COOL :yay!!!*


----------



## TripleG

Jesus! Asuka is just tearing through Dana!


----------



## Bayley <3

Okay I said before her debut, all the hype around Asuka, I didn't care about it. After seeing her in this match. 

Asuka is fucking awesome


----------



## chargebeam

HOLY WHAT!? THAT ARMBAR CAME OUTTA NOWHERE.


----------



## Poe7

Doesn't feel like a WWE production at all at this point.


----------



## dashing_man

Aska City looooool


----------



## Bret Hart

The arm bar, shades of Alberto Del Rio :bahgawd


----------



## DoubtGin

Asuka is awesome, really impressive in her first NXT match.

I am glad this isn't a complete squash, this is helping Dana a lot. She looked relatively competitive.


----------



## ABigLegend

Asuka is impressive, love her submissions.

A submission expert is pretty rare in women's wrestling.


----------



## Abisial

EireUnited said:


> Dana is so much more attractive out of the two.
> 
> Being naturally good looking and then working for an athletic body is so much more attractive than the "quirky girl" who reads comics and plays video games- not that the Japanese girl does that, just saying in general.












Lol at naturally good looking, Dana is caked in make-up and that Janice voice is horrible.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*THAT WAS THE GREATEST WOMEN'S SQUASH MATCH OF ALL TIME*


----------



## The True Believer

Legit BOSS said:


> *HOLY SHIT, ASUKA IS TURNING ANYTHING INTO EVERYTHING!!! THIS IS SO COOL :yay!!!*


IKR? It's like she's taking moves out of thin air.


----------



## wkc_23

Holy fuck, Asuka is a submission queen.


----------



## RKing85

good debut for Asuka for the WWE/NXT audience. Obviously no where close to her best, but considering Dana was her opponent, I'll take that.


----------



## EireUnited

Roxinius said:


> not judging you but she looks like a pig with makeup on


lol she really, really doesn't


----------



## Master Bate

Jim Ross said:


> The way NXT is being handled is how TNA should have been handled.


Lol they were kind of like this 2002-2005ish. Kinda sad too. They could have had a lot of talent WWE has now, I mean they could have signed Ambrose when he was Moxley years ago, they had Punk but let him go. Still had a lot of great talent.

There's a lot of great talent on the indy scene now, don't know why they aren't trying to sign them.


----------



## TheAverageMuta

SQUASH ALL THOSE BITCHES ASUKA!!!


----------



## TripleG

God, Brock Lesnar makes one ad-lib and now everything has to have City on the end of it.


----------



## Razor Mike

Asuka is adorable


----------



## checkcola

more submission work added to the women's division is a good thing


----------



## Roxinius

EireUnited said:


> lol she really, really doesn't


when you have to have that much makeup on your face you arent naturally beautiful


----------



## thegockster

Asuka must have been watching Becky the way she turned into the armbar


----------



## BehindYou

Hideo got shat on, way more impressive debut from his female counterpart.


----------



## hbkmickfan

Asuka vs Bayley will be fantastic.


----------



## Black

I wanna see Asuka vs Sasha


----------



## Crasp

Wow, Dana's best match ever by far.

And Asuka... yeah, doesn't seem to have any of the problems adapting that Itami had. Still just as good as ever.


----------



## Undertakerowns

I'm looking forward to seeing more ASKA. ASKA v Baylee!


----------



## DGenerationMC

Oh lord, Emma's probably next.


----------



## RetepAdam.

I don't know if it was just from working with a wrestling GAWD like Asuka, but Dana looked okay in this one.

Solid improvement from "shitty."


----------



## Poe7

Submissions from nowhere, she seems great.


----------



## ironcladd1

That backflip armbar trap was pretty sick :agree:


----------



## dashing_man

If Aska can speak fluent English, she can be the creepiest Sister Abigale, that smile :ambrose4


----------



## Phaedra

ahahaha, 'you fucked up' chant of the night lol.


----------



## safc-scotty

As someone who'd never seen her wrestle prior to this match, that was brilliant. The thought of an Asuka vs Sasha match :mark:


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

I don't understand why Banks vs. Asuka is the bigger dream match over Becky vs. Asuka. 

Becky Lynch vs. Asuka has potential for a GOAT submission match.


----------



## EireUnited

Roxinius said:


> when you have to have that much makeup on your face you arent naturally beautiful


Rubbish, you can be beautiful and choose to wear make-up, you eejit.


----------



## The True Believer

Susan G. Krooks.

ut


----------



## TripleG

Nice debut for Asuka. She looked good!


----------



## The Tempest

Good match, Dana looked good and Asuka was amazing. Proud of Dana :yay2


----------



## DoubtGin

can we leave the Komen crap out of NXT please


----------



## DG89

Mah girl Asuka just humbled Emma with a goddamn stare down. I don't care if she's bad on the mic, that's fucking presence you can't teach!


----------



## Sarcasm1

Great first hour so far.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Very good debut. She looked fantastic in that match. Good quality matches so far.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Damn she's like straight out of Street Fighter II or Tekken! 
Impressed.


----------



## Dr. Middy

This show has been a home run so far.

Also, Asuka is sick in the best way, and she's probably got plenty more in store we haven't even seen yet. And that evil little smile is icing on the cake. 

Only thing I wish is that Jordan and Gable won.


----------



## Razor Mike

All of the matches tonight have been great. This is what I want to watch as a wrestling fan.


----------



## Solf

Now, that's a star.


----------



## DoubtGin

oh god those abs on Finn


----------



## jcmmnx

3 matches in, and already better than a main roster ppv.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Tempest said:


> Good match, Dana looked good and Asuka was amazing. Proud of Dana :yay2


*We need Sasha vs. Asuka ASAP. Just thinking about it has me like :wall*


----------



## The True Believer

TripleG said:


> Nice debut for Asuka. She looked good!


I'll say. :book


----------



## ThatOneDude

Welp, Asuka is now one of my favorites.


----------



## MetalKiwi

Asuka has a bright future I think. Perfect debut.


----------



## Bret Hart

ItsaNewDay said:


> Lol they were kind of like this 2002-2005ish. Kinda sad too. They could have had a lot of talent WWE has now, I mean they could have signed Ambrose when he was Moxley years ago, they had Punk but let him go. Still had a lot of great talent.
> 
> There's a lot of great talent on the indy scene now, don't know why they aren't trying to sign them.


TNA sucks now, it has no future. 

I mean how are you not a household company name when you have the likes of AJ Styles at his peak, Samoa Joe, Sting, Kurt Angle, Scott Steiner, Booker T. 

I mean I didn't expect them to be on the level of WWE, but at least have shows in regular arena's rather than the impact zone. 

You had retards who didn't even market the damn company properly. So I'm not surprised. 

Lol at expecting Hogan and Bischoff to make a difference. Now they killed two companies.


----------



## Crasp

I'm still sour on JJ & Gable losing though. I'll find it hard to get into the final now.

C'mon, PLEASE give Breeze a win. PLEASE!


----------



## Alright_Mate

Asuka - World Class wrestler right there


----------



## Bayley <3

Omg NXT is stealing raw storylines. 

Balors knee is hurt. 

Demon Balors knee is fine :troll


----------



## Arthurgos

If Balor cannot compete unless something crazy happens could we see a shock debut to tag with Joe? I only expected a heel turn if they were facing Jordan and Gable.


----------



## EireUnited

Stephanie McMahon couldn't possibly be more insincere.

Wrestling fans are so numb to bad acting, most just let it go. Put her in any other show or environment, and they'd be shocked at how phony she is.


----------



## UntilDawn

Asuka had a really good debut match with Dana, and you can't teach that!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Nia Jax does not have a bedroom voice.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Jobber Breeze :mark:


----------



## RetepAdam.

It's Always Sunny In Nia Jax's Video Packages.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*It must officially be autumn. Breeze moved from Egypt to Monaco within a week :hayden3*


----------



## Bret Hart

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Damn she's like straight out of Street Fighter II or Tekken!
> Impressed.


:maury

So true.


----------



## Roxinius

EireUnited said:


> Rubbish, you can be beautiful and choose to wear make-up, you eejit.


the amount she wears is designed to hide how ugly she is hate to break it to you


----------



## TripleG

Prince Pretty in the house!


----------



## BehindYou

Not hyped for Jax at all, hoping she'll surprise me though


----------



## Arthurgos

Crasp said:


> I'm still sour on JJ & Gable losing though. I'll find it hard to get into the final now.


They looked like stars even though they lost and got super over. I cannot get sour after that although it might be different if this was Raw lol.


----------



## Klorel

He has selfies on the back of his phone :lol


----------



## ABigLegend

Apollo Crews time!


----------



## teawrecks

Asuka is awesome. That was a great debut! Can't wait to see her go after the title, this was just a glimpse of her skills.


----------



## Bret Hart

Roxinius said:


> the amount she wears is designed to hide how ugly she is hate to break it to you


:kobe

Apollo Crews. :mark:

A tag team of Tyler and Dolph would be sweet.


----------



## Black

My man Apollo Crews is gonna murder this boy


----------



## The Tempest

Legit BOSS said:


> *We need Sasha vs. Asuka ASAP. Just thinking about it has me like :wall*


Breh :Banderas


----------



## EireUnited

Roxinius said:


> the amount she wears is designed to hide how ugly she is hate to break it to you


Stop judging women by how much make-up they wear.


----------



## ABigLegend

Imagine the athleticism in a Crews/Jordan match. Ridiculous.


----------



## RKing85

Apollo has way more upside that Tyler.

He should get the win here.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Crasp said:


> I'm still sour on JJ & Gable losing though. I'll find it hard to get into the final now.
> 
> C'mon, PLEASE give Breeze a win. PLEASE!


You'd think they would want the best possible match in the finals.What they have isn't it.

I hope Breeze/Crews impresses, but it looks like another Breeze loss.


----------



## Dr. Middy

I will question everything if Crews doesn't become a huge star on the main roster.


----------



## Bret Hart

So much talent in NXT. Sad thing is this is the most successful we'll see them because they ain't going nowhere when called to the main roster.

It's only downhill for them after NXT in other words.


----------



## Braylyt

Oh right, Breeze isn't beating Dempsey tonight, he's jobbing to this guy. Of course.


----------



## EireUnited

Tyler Breeze is a fantastic gimmick, hope he gets a main roster run.


----------



## The True Believer

Jim Ross said:


> :kobe
> 
> Apollo Crews. :mark:
> 
> A tag team of Tyler and Dolph would be sweet.


Keep Breeze away from Dolph Jenner.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

Asuka looked great but why the fuck do they keep ignoring that U in her name? Does my head in everytime somebody says it.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

lets go Breeze!!!!


----------



## jacobdaniel

The Arseache Kid said:


> Asuka looked great but why the fuck do they keep ignoring that U in her name? Does my head in everytime somebody says it.


That's the way it's pronounced, it's Japanese. Just like how Shinsuke Nakamura's first name is pronounced SHIN-SKE.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Damn Apollo, dont kill yourself.


----------



## The True Believer

The Arseache Kid said:


> Asuka looked great but why the fuck do they keep ignoring that U in her name? Does my head in everytime somebody says it.


That's just the way it's supposed to be pronounced. Besides, it rolls off the tongue a lot better.


----------



## Bret Hart

SUPERIOR said:


> Keep Breeze away from Dolph Jenner.


:lmao
Dolph Jenner.


----------



## TheAverageMuta

The Arseache Kid said:


> Asuka looked great but why the fuck do they keep ignoring that U in her name? Does my head in everytime somebody says it.


Japanese name, Japanese pronunciation.


----------



## amhlilhaus

The Arseache Kid said:


> Asuka looked great but why the fuck do they keep ignoring that U in her name? Does my head in everytime somebody says it.


In japanese the u is silent when preceded by s and followed by k. 
Asuka is aska
Shinsuke is shinske


----------



## Master Bate

Breeze looks good doing that sharpshooter haha


----------



## thegockster

I just can't like Crewes at the minute, He is athletic but no personality and has no character, If he has more to offer then i have yet to see it


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Better and prettier than Sting!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Breeze just executed the best Sharpshooter in recent memory. THAT'S how it should be done. Force your opponent to power out of the hold, don't hunch over while holding their legs. WTF does that even do physically or visually :kobe*


----------



## ironcladd1

Breeze needs a good heel win here IMO. Crews won't lose any credibility if he gets pinned after a punch to the dick by Breeze.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

That pink ribbon is distracting.


----------



## The True Believer

Jesus Christ. What a kick.


----------



## Dr. Middy

I feel like Crews and Breeze got an unlucky spot on the card, because the last two matches seemed to take a ton out of the crowd.


----------



## Klorel

Is Crews legit hurt, or is he just selling really well?


----------



## amhlilhaus

If you followed it closely, asuka was on a totally different plane than dana. Asuka vs the 4 horsewomen will be amazing.

Then remember that they want eva to be face of the division


----------



## The Tempest

Leonardo Spanky said:


> That pink ribbon is distracting.


It fits Breeze's attire though :draper2


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Springboard Dropkick! Shades of Attitude Era Jericho. Didn't look like he got all of it though.*


----------



## Bayley <3

It's amazing how fast a wrestling show goes when it's fun top to bottom. 

Already an hour in to takeover it feels like it's been going 15 minutes. 

An hour in to most RAW or ppvs, I'm ready to stab myself in the eyeballs


----------



## Vårmakos

Apollo's a GOAT seller.


----------



## ABigLegend

Two great wrestlers, but I don't think the chemistry is there yet. This match is lacking a bit of fluidity.


----------



## Arthurgos

Another great match where i honestly do not care who wins they are both awesome .


----------



## The Arseache Kid

When you just realise you've been pronouncing Shinsuke Nakamura's name wrong for the past six months :cena6


----------



## wkc_23

:homer


----------



## DoubtGin

new finisher for Crews

match was very good


----------



## Abisial

New Finisher : )


----------



## The True Believer

Great stuff. :clap


----------



## Solf

This has been like tremendous until now. Not a single boring match.

They almost managed to make me think Breeze was going to win it at some point.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*That's 3 consecutive great matches. I'm so hyped up!!!!







*


----------



## ABigLegend

Even though I said the match lacked a little fluidity, the kicks were incredible.

Another win for Crews, he impresses me every week. Usually beating Breeze means you're very close to the NXT main event.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Another good match. Breeze looked great and so did Crews. Nice to see a new finisher. :mark:


----------



## TheAverageMuta

Yes, new finisher!

Powerbombs are Breeze's kryptonite though.


----------



## Crasp

Great new finisher! He desperately needed to get something better than the combo.


----------



## Master Bate

I can see Apollo Crews getting a lot of boos in the future for some reason, and for no reason.


----------



## Prayer Police

Funaki!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JBLoser

Well that fucking ruled.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Rose Mendes can never replace Funaki.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Crews should use that powerbomb as his permanent finisher.


----------



## amhlilhaus

Glad crews debuted a new finisher, the standing moonsault is a bit weak.

Dont know about breeze. He did ok, but hes lost in nxt midcard limbo.

Cut him, maybe another company could find a use for him


----------



## ABigLegend

It genuinely confuses me how WWE can have all this talent in NXT yet Raw is absolutely awful. Crazy.


----------



## chargebeam

SMACKDOWN

NUMBER ONE

ANNOUNCER.


----------



## Dr. Middy

See, I love when guys win on moves they normally don't use. It brings in a sense of unpredictability, so when the same guy wrestles again, the crowd is actually more into it because they aren't sure what move could end the match.

Little things like this make a big difference.


----------



## TripleG

Jesus! That powerbomb! 

Another great match, but damn, is Tyler EVER going to win again?


----------



## TheAverageMuta

INDEEEEEEEEEED


----------



## Arcade

That powerbomb from Crews is legit. Hopefully that's his main finisher from now on.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Past on the left, future on the right:*


----------



## tark1n

Great match, but Tyler needed the win. Damn.


----------



## The Tempest

No one gives a fuck about RetirementMania ut


----------



## Crasp

Is it too early to call this the best Takeover so far?


----------



## Phaedra

So, it's going down with Itami and Balor then. YESSSS!!!


----------



## Dr. Middy

Finn Balor was in the weakest match on the show to me.

...Shows how GOOD this show has been so far.


----------



## TripleG

Hideo didn't look too happy there....is he going to run in and cost Balor the Dusty Tag Team Classic?!?!


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Only two matches left? Sasha and Bayley are going sudden death overtime.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I feel like the men got a fire lit under their asses since the women are main eventing this time. There's actually an argument for MOTN so far.*


----------



## Bullydully

Another great match. If the last two matches deliver, which they probably will, this could certainly be the best takeover yet.


----------



## A PG Attitude

amhlilhaus said:


> Glad crews debuted a new finisher, the standing moonsault is a bit weak.
> 
> Dont know about breeze. He did ok, but hes lost in nxt midcard limbo.
> 
> Cut him, maybe another company could find a use for him


Are you kidding me? He's over with the crowd and consistently puts on great matches. He has a bright future.


----------



## chargebeam

I already miss Jordan and Gable. They remind me so much of the WGTT. Can't they just re-enter the tournament?


----------



## The True Believer

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Only two matches left? Sasha and Bayley are going sudden death overtime.


Only two? :vincecry


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Corbin getting two matches at Takeover :ugh2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Oh great, they just tagged Gable and Jordan as not big enough to beat a large team. fpalm


----------



## hbkmickfan

So only two matches left right, and a half hour extra time... Am I the only one sensing an overtime in the Iron Man?


----------



## Master Bate

No Hideo return tonight haha fukk was hoping he'd interact with Balor in some way.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Itami interfering and costing Balor the match?

Seems plausible right?


----------



## Bret Hart

I wanna see Rhyno gore the fuck out of Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Hibachi

So two throw together teams are in the finals? I see...


----------



## amhlilhaus

Corbin and rhyno win. Something goes down to setup the next nxt title program.

Corbin and rhyno for nxt tag champions


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Dr. Middy said:


> Itami interfering and costing Balor the match?
> 
> Seems plausible right?


*
I feel like shenanigans will occur with Joe and Balor to set up for a match in London.*


----------



## TripleG

Killer show so far and now we've got the double main event coming up!


----------



## RKing85

don't want either of these teams to win the tournament really.

The more I think about it, it definitly should have been Jordan and Gable here in the finals and them winning it.


----------



## wkc_23

Feel like Banks/Bayley will be MOTY..


----------



## Dr. Middy

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> I feel like shenanigans will occur with Joe and Balor to set up for a match in London.*


Also probably will happen, and they have done slight hints that Joe does want the title.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Probably won't happen but a Balor, Corbin & Rhyno alliance would make sense, Balor club comes to fruition & they beat down Samoa.

Wishful thinking.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I think Finn the Flasher is faking it, no pun intended.


----------



## thedeparted_94

I thought of a cool finish for the Iron Match.

Have them go to 1-1, and just as the time runs out, Sasha gets frustrated she can't beat Bayley so she grabs a steel chair and wacks her in the head a few times. Sasha gets DQ'ed and loses a point for every chair shot so it's say 4-1 to Bayley. As Bayley's lying in a heap on the ground unconscious, Sasha pins her several times and wins.

The heel heat would be glorious and set up Sasha vs Bayley III in London.


----------



## Master Bate

Would love for Joe to attack Balor after the match, and for Hideo to pretend to save Balor but to start attacking him too... But it wouldn't make sense in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## chargebeam

I hope Bayley vs Sasha goes in overtime.


----------



## RetepAdam.

So fucking pumped for Balor Club. Hoping it starts tonight in this match.


----------



## TheAverageMuta

I like that NXT talent kicks out at one at the start of the match. Never happens on Raw.


----------



## Arthurgos

If a Balor Club faction ever forms its hard for me to not imagine Baron Corbin in that faction to be honest. He would be a perfect fit and has proved to everyone like Dana to most that we were very early to judge. Seemingly anyone can make it in NXT and all that is left is for Eva Marie to shock people hopefully in the future.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Jordan and Gable would have been a much better match, but I don't think they want Corbin to be given a loss.


----------



## RKing85

can we please stop with this "Baron Corbin played in the NFL"

It's bullshit. If you never played a single down in an actual game, you did not play in the NFL. He was practice roster player only.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Corbin really needs to stop biting off Reigns' moveset. It's just insulting.


----------



## A PG Attitude

Can somone give me a bit of background info on 'Balor club'.


----------



## JBLoser

idk I just don't feel invested in this match right now


----------



## thegockster

A PG Attitude said:


> Can somone give me a bit of background info on 'Balor club'.


Look up the Bullet Club in new japan wrestling, Balor was the first leader of the group that is still going strong today, He has just changed it to Balor Club in NXT


----------



## ABigLegend

Balor's "injury" is quite a unique thing to happen in the WWE.

The main roster is full of guys no-selling (CENA), it's actually quite refreshing to see this. It adds a totally different dimension to the match.


----------



## Master Bate

Imagine how much better this match would be with Jordan and Gable.


----------



## Hibachi

JBLoser said:


> idk I just don't feel invested in this match right now


Completely agree


----------



## The Tempest

Vintage Rich Cole :cole


----------



## A PG Attitude

JBLoser said:


> idk I just don't feel invested in this match right now


Not surprising, the faces are established main eventers already and the heels are Corbin and a past his prime veteran, doesn't really matter who wins it's not going to elevate anyone.


----------



## DoubtGin

Great match, a bit anticlimatic overall though in terms of storyline.

Something will happen now though, I think.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Fuck em up Joe.


----------



## RetepAdam.

Didn't uh... didn't expect them to actually have Balor & Joe win this thing.


----------



## Solf

"Worst" match of the night, imo.


----------



## Phaedra

did she just say the IC champion?lets not get ahead of ourselves Eden lol.


----------



## Tempest

This was probably the weakest match of the night.


----------



## checkcola

I did except this


----------



## JBLoser

Meh.


----------



## PunkShoot

Joe now turns heel and demolishes everybody in the ring


----------



## TheAverageMuta

Worst match of the night but still decent. More about story-telling and setting up whatever is about to happen.

Just wish Jordan/Gable vs the Mechanics was the final.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Whoa, haven't seen Cody in awhile.


----------



## Master Bate

What's the point of Balor and Joe winning? I mean I like Balor and Joe.. But idk.


----------



## TripleG

Balor and Joe win it!! 

Well, I was wrong.


----------



## The True Believer

Boooooooooooooo!


----------



## Mainboy

Feels weird seeing Goldust without make up.


----------



## Medicaid

Worst match of the night, boring story, and underwhelming action considering it's NXt and there are three vets in there with a top newcomer. DEF. needed a turn or something dusty. 

but maybe it's a cool down for main event. This Takeover has been the best one yet from start to finish. Crowd seems a little tired tho, which is odd.


----------



## Abisial

I'm sorry but what was that noise Cody LOL Owaaaaoowaaa


----------



## Crasp

Sometimes the biggest swerve you can have is to have no swerve at all.


----------



## Roxinius

i feel like this would be a great time to turn joe or Finn


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Match was good, but the worst of the night. I'm not sure that's the best way to pay tribute to Dusty Rhodes.


----------



## Bayley <3

Codys lip quivering is making this hard to watch for me ... hold it together.... hold it together....


----------



## Arthurgos

Damn this seems more important than i expected. Might be due to Raw but i expected them to not do this and for it to have been a lot device.. Could still be so but this feels very classy.


----------



## amhlilhaus

Bleh. Finns already nxt champion, he didnt need a win. No angle?


----------



## DoubtGin

I'm fine with them not turning there, it was a pretty emotional moment and they shouldn't put it into a storyline. Tomorrow should be tapings, lots of interesting stuff will happen then I'm sure of it.


----------



## ABigLegend

Great moment.

Thought Gable/Jordan could have won it instead though, I don't think Balor/Joe benefit from winning it.


----------



## Vårmakos

I'm so accustomed to WWE using deaths for heel heat that I thought some shit was going to go down there.


----------



## PunkShoot

I don't get it, I don't get it at all.

Worst possible people to win, Samoa needed to turn heel, if you were going to do a leg injury storyline, you needed him to somehow NOT be able to pin him after he used his finisher, make it different then earlier.

They could have put over some kids, This needed to go to Big cass and enzo. Huge missed opportunity.


----------



## Phaedra

dem feels ....


----------



## dashing_man

Roxinius said:


> i feel like this would be a great time to turn joe or Finn


I was expecting this as well. Would have been cool if Finn turned


----------



## A PG Attitude

Kind of glad I didn't pay much attention to the tag team classic over the past month. That was a poor payoff.


----------



## Undertakerowns

What a great show it has been so far and we still have the main event!


----------



## TripleG

That's why Joe and Balor went over. They wanted to do that nice tribute to Dusty.


----------



## checkcola

Go to hell tour ends? The tour never began.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Im fucking wasted off vodka. Let's do this :rusevyes


----------



## Solf

Well, they booked themselves into a corner here. They couldn't let heels win it, and eliminated Gable/Jordan anyway. So it was obvious from the start.


----------



## thedeparted_94

Sasha and Bayley are going 60 mins? :YES


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Expected a swerve, but it's nice that they didn't. I hope the winners fare better than Cesaro when he won a big trophy.


----------



## dashing_man

AAAWWWW Becky Lynch <3


----------



## Bullydully

No heel turn but that was a great way to pay tribute to Dusty.


----------



## The True Believer

thedeparted_94 said:


> Sasha and Bayley are going 60 mins? :YES


No, they're not.


----------



## TheAverageMuta

Just not a fan of two vets forming a one-off team to beat proper tag teams. :/


----------



## chargebeam

Crowd chanting Becky's theme. Such a fun theme to chant.


----------



## Bret Hart

Lol Steph seems so out of place.


----------



## Tempest

Omg I'm so excited and nervous I'm shaking right now.


----------



## Phaedra

There is an hour left ... whats going to happen, cause this is a half hour match.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Only done that because Finn & Dusty were close, would of been pretty disrespectful if they had a heel turn.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

I suppose they couldn't have had a heel team win it considering they wanted to do an actual tribute at the end. Makes sense to have Finn/Joe if that's what you want.


----------



## Bayley <3

Time for Bayley and Sasha! 

There's an hour left... 

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*IT'S FINALLY TIME :drose :drose :drose

Give me overtime please!!!*


----------



## TripleG

Here we go! Main event time!


----------



## MetalKiwi

Very good moment right there.... RIP Dusty


----------



## UntilDawn

:mark: It's time, lets do this!


----------



## RetepAdam.

PunkShoot said:


> I don't get it, I don't get it at all.
> 
> Worst possible people to win, *Samoa needed to turn heel*, if you were going to do a leg injury storyline, you needed him to somehow NOT be able to pin him after he used his finisher, make it different then earlier.
> 
> They could have put over some kids, This needed to go to Big cass and enzo. Huge missed opportunity.


Joe isn't going to turn heel; Balor will.

They've been subtly laying the groundwork for months now.


----------



## Arcade

Balor/Joe vs Corbin/Rhyno was the weakest match of the night, but it was still a pretty good match. I think a turn would be better suited for the next set of tapings, rather than at the victory celebration.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

This won't go the full hour, but I guarantee it goes longer than 30 minutes.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

When was there a show without a match that was bad? Every one has been good and this is a lock to be the best one.


----------



## Carlito_mfc

Maybe they didn't do the turn as everyone would be talking about it, and the focus would be drawn away from Bayley vs Sasha and their historic moment.


----------



## chargebeam

I've already watched this promo too many times this week, but I don't mind seeing it again now. Such a beautiful video package.


----------



## Donnie

Time for two of the best pound for pound wrestlers in the world to steal the show


----------



## PunkShoot

Bailey can seriously be the female cena. They need to NOT rush her getting the divas title, let her win it slowly at Wrestle mania in a few years.

This girl seriously tho has all the potential to be the next megastar


----------



## The Tempest

@Legit BOSS it is time, our girl is about to shine yet again roud


----------



## dashing_man

having GOOSBUMPS right now :mark: :mark:


----------



## Sarcasm1

I thought the ending was classy. No need to do an angle for something emotional.


----------



## TheAverageMuta

Steph, Becky, Charlotte and Lita in the crowd.

Three of them got pops...


----------



## Insomnia

Sasha! :mark:


----------



## Crasp

As if there wasn't already enough pressure on this match, now they have to live up to the reast of the card so far (minus the tag final).


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Time for Bayley vs Sasha. :mark:


----------



## Bret Hart

Love that sound


----------



## Bayley <3

I'm sitting on the edge of my couch and they aren't even both in the ring yet....


----------



## Tempest

OMG Sasha is barely holding herself together right now!!


----------



## MEMS

Biggest match in NXT history


----------



## RKing85

here we go

only way this would be better was if the outcome was in doubt.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Sasha free of the dead weight of Tamina and Naomi! :mark:


----------



## Braylyt

READYYY :mark:


----------



## Hibachi

This is gunna be one for the ages.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

So Stephanie shows up for this but not for the Divas Revolution...


----------



## ABigLegend

I came into this Takeover with pretty low expectations, but I've loved it. It's been one of my favourite NXT: Takeovers.

Now we're just about to witness the best women's match we've ever seen.


----------



## dashing_man

1 hour left, 30 minute Ironman match. That can only mean one thing, LITA and Edge doing it again :mark: :mark:


----------



## Crasp

Sasha's attire seems to be a refrence to her debut attire?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Breast cancer awareness Sasha :banderas. I am very aware of Sasha's breasts :reigns2.*


----------



## PunkShoot

Holy fuck Bayley and sasha bth look NERVOUS AS FUCK.

Especially Bayley


----------



## chargebeam

That little 4 sign she gave to Charlotte and Becky was so cute.


----------



## checkcola

Bayley telling the ref to get out of the way, lol


----------



## chargebeam

We're witnessing history guys. This is amazing.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

chargebeam said:


> That little 4 sign she gave to Charlotte and Becky was so cute.



I enjoyed that immensely. The 4 about to explode with this match. Gonna be good!!!!!!!


----------



## Bret Hart

Lol it's the pretty boy ref with the overdone eyebrows. 

:maury


----------



## PunkShoot

Bayley looks like she is gonna pass out


----------



## TripleG

This is going to be fun.


----------



## hbkmickfan

Nervous and hyped


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Aww, they're both so nervous :grande*


----------



## dashing_man

What the Fuck was the Ref looking at :lmao


----------



## Crasp

Crasp said:


> Sasha's attire seems to be a refrence to her debut attire?


Woot! Nailed it!


----------



## dashing_man

Legit BOSS said:


> *Aww, they're both so nervous :grande*


chances are there will be a 15 minute break after 15 minute cuz Sasha wants to cry :mj2 :ha


----------



## Bret Hart

This referee fucking sucks.


----------



## Solf

Wow, they look like they're about to cry.


----------



## TheAverageMuta

"You deserve it," chants at the start of the match?

Full Sail, are you trying to make them more nervous?!


----------



## PunkShoot

Sloppy so far


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*NOOOOOOOO!!!! SASHA STOP LANDING ON YOUR NECK :mj2*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Jesus, dont get hurt, Sasha!


----------



## PunkShoot

DEM HEEL MOVES LOL


----------



## Bayley <3

Sasha lands on her head again


----------



## checkcola

Wow... love it


----------



## dashing_man

I can't believe Bayley fall for that :ha :ha


----------



## C.J.Styles

Why does Bayley looked scared wtf hello this is wrestling. She's another Sara Lee. She needs to learn to separate friendship from work.


----------



## PunkShoot

Such good storytelling LOL


----------



## DoubtGin

Sasha on total heel mode today :lmao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*LOL Drake got a good sniff of Sasha's ass :LOL*


----------



## TripleG

Sasha being nasty!


----------



## teawrecks

them heel tactics


----------



## checkcola

Sasha with that heel work


----------



## PunkShoot

C.J.Styles said:


> Why does Bayley looked scared wtf hello this is wrestling. She's another Sara Lee. She needs to learn to separate friendship from work.


She is nervous, this could be potentially one of the biggest WWE matches in history.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

The patented Owens eye rake is deadly. Sasha with the fall! :mark:


----------



## amhlilhaus

AWESOME HEEL WORK!!


----------



## Ratedr4life

Rough few minutes, but they're finding there groove. They both looked super nervous and emotional in the beginning.


----------



## DoubtGin

Kevin Owens ‏@FightOwensFight 

What a disgusting way to gain a fall by @SashaBanksWWE

:ti


----------



## TripleG

Booooooooooo!


----------



## PunkShoot

*Kevin Owens ‏@FightOwensFight 2m2 minutes ago

What a disgusting way to gain a fall by @SashaBanksWWE'
*
HAHAHAHHAHAHAHA


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Sasha with the Rollins special! Nice fall by Bayley. Business is about to pick up :jr*


----------



## Bullydully

DoubtGin said:


> Kevin Owens ‏@FightOwensFight
> 
> What a disgusting way to gain a fall by @SashaBanksWWE
> 
> :ti


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## dashing_man

BAAAH GAAWWD that HUG to Steel steps :bahgawd


----------



## PunkShoot

awwww that little kid is so cute, SASHA TAUNTING HER HAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

You killed Bayley, you bitch!!!


----------



## TripleG

Yeeeah!


----------



## Hibachi

this is the Sasha we need


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Sasha "Fuck yo family" Banks*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651937158287245316 :mj4


----------



## DoubtGin

RIP Bayley


----------



## MEMS

Sasha playing the heel role perfectly


----------



## PunkShoot

HAHAHAHAHA AMAZING HEEL WORK HOLY CRAP!


----------



## checkcola

Sasha is an amazing villain


----------



## Charmqn

The storytelling in this match is brilliant. I hope the main roster wrestlers are watching. This is how its done.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*SASHA MADE IZZY CRY!!!!! THAT'S THE BEST FUCKIN HEEL IN THE COMPANY!!! FUCK YOU MEAN?!?! *


----------



## chargebeam

SASHA IS THE BEST HEEL DAMN.


----------



## ironcladd1

Liking all this heel work by Sasha :lol


----------



## PraXitude

hahahaha stupid kid crying


----------



## dashing_man

the girl's crying OMG!:ambrose4

Sasha please don't cross the line :mj2


----------



## Slider575

The fucking boss lol, the camera shot after making her cry LMAO


----------



## Bayley <3

Sasha is the best heel in WWE


----------



## Sarcasm1

Sasha playing her heel role well.


----------



## Ratedr4life

The Bayley fan is crying 

How good a heel is Sasha :mark:


----------



## Alright_Mate

This is tremendous heel work by Sasha.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Sasha is such a great heel.


----------



## DoubtGin

AMAZING heel performance by Sasha.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Izzy is a better actor than Brie Bella.

Real talk... Sasha is the ultimate heel. 

Great flow to this one just over halfway.


----------



## The Tempest

HOLY FUCKING SHIT.

HOLY

FUCKING

SHIT.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

I want to see a Bank Statement on Izzy :mark:


----------



## Crasp

lolol poor Izzy.


----------



## Phaedra

Oh man I shouldn't laugh but that wee lassie is fucking bawling and I feel bad for laughing lol.


----------



## dashing_man

I love Sasha. How can you not love this women :mj2


BAAH GAAAWWWD Sasha knew what was going to happen. THIS IS AWWESOMEEEE


----------



## chargebeam

The crowd's reaction every time Sasha rubs it in Izzy's face is :lmao 

Fuck, I love NXT.


----------



## Bullydully

IMMENSE HEEL WORK.


----------



## Amber B

Just give Sasha all the fucking titles.


----------



## A PG Attitude

It's still real to Izzy dammit!


----------



## TripleG

Oh my God, the little girl is crying! That is so sad.


----------



## DoubtGin

All the falls so far make complete sense.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I wish Sasha turned that Boston Crab into a Lion Tamer. She even had Jericho's swagger while doing it.*


----------



## Slider575

Give Sasha the IC Title, she will make it matter again at this rate


----------



## dashing_man

This is reminding me of Lesnar V Angle :mj2

Damn this shit is good, respect to both these ladies.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Sasha the BOSS HEEL!!!


----------



## Medicaid

Sasha ODing in every way. Bailey getting wrecked. Little girl is traumatized.


----------



## Charmqn

Seriously, WWE needs t get their heads out of their asses and make Sasha their #1 priority. This woman is a legit superstar and could change the company.

I really wish Sasha and Bayley could wrestle forever. Their chemistry is just pure gold.


----------



## PraXitude

Nice botch


----------



## ABigLegend

Sasha Banks is absolutely incredible.

The best WWE women's wrestler I've ever seen.


----------



## PunkShoot

IZZY with the elite acting moves


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

It's not going to be the same when Bayley gets called up to the main roster and Izzy isn't there :mj2


----------



## Tiago

I dread the day we shall see these two clash on the main roster with 5 minutes to do their thing... This right here is just poetry in motion!


----------



## chargebeam

I don't want this match to end!


----------



## DGenerationMC

Sasha vs. Izzy at NXT's Wrestlemania Weekend special. 





Book that shit.


----------



## Maelstrom21

Sasha is just incredible. The dynamic with her being the villainous heel and Bailey as the hero is just perfect.


----------



## thegockster

and to think if they give Becky this sort of time she could go with them, so much talent that gets wasted on the main roster


----------



## Bayley <3

The women's division needs to revolve around these two. You have the best heel and the most natural baby face they have.


----------



## Bret Hart

Better than Raw. Take that in senior McMahon you old fuck


----------



## DoubtGin

Only 7 minutes left


----------



## PunkShoot

This is light vs darkness in human form


----------



## TheAverageMuta

"Better than RAW..."


By how many light years?


----------



## Charmqn

Bayley <3 said:


> The women's division needs to revolve around these two. You have the best heel and the most natural baby face they have.


Everyone knows this but the TPTB....the best heel and face right now.


----------



## TripleG

This match rocks!


----------



## AngryConsumer

DoubtGin said:


> Only 7 minutes left


Cue up the "OVERTIME" chants, Full Sail.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Oh man Bayley targeting her hand, this is storytelling at it's best.


----------



## Bret Hart

Amber B said:


> Just give Sasha all the fucking titles.


Indeed and then the biggest prize in the business... My penis.


----------



## Charmqn

Love that bayley is doing the exact thing Sasha did to her hand/arm at Brooklyn. Perfect!


----------



## TripleG

"Better than Raw" chant. 

Yeeeeah. Kinda true.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Drake fucked up the count. He's not supposed to restart it unless someone enters the ring and leaves again. He shouldn't have stopped it in the first place.*


----------



## Sarcasm1

Love that they reverse the roles in some of the spots.


----------



## Stone Hot

The bumps these women are taking is amazing


----------



## The True Believer

A finisher on the floor doesn't put her away?


----------



## Brye

What a fucking match. 25 minutes in and it feels like 10.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Bayley is fucking GOAT


----------



## chargebeam

I'd love to see Bayley lead 3-2 only to have Sasha tie it 3-3 one second before the end. That would be an epic lead to overtime.


----------



## DoubtGin

holy shit


----------



## dashing_man

AAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAA :lmao :lmao


----------



## Sarcasm1

They might be going for OT.


----------



## Charmqn

Please go Overtime


----------



## MEMS

Holy shit amazing


----------



## PraXitude

This match is not nearly as good as the one in Brooklyn, IMO.


----------



## chargebeam

THIS IS FUCKING GREAT STORYTELLING DEAR GOD


----------



## The True Believer

I hope Izzy makes a run-in.


----------



## Charmqn

Bayley/Sasha= best feud in WWE.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*BULLSHIT, SHE DIDN'T TAP :mj2*


----------



## DoubtGin

DAMNIT SASHA YOU HAD TO ENDURE IT FOR THREE MORE SECONDS


----------



## dashing_man

OMG!! :mj2


----------



## Stone Hot

What a match


----------



## Hibachi

and that is how you book a match


----------



## Bret Hart

Lol that *** in the crowd going crazy over her music. :ti


----------



## JBLoser

Holy FUCKING shit. That finish RULED. What a match.


----------



## Prayer Police

Guy in the Hot Rod shirt is being sour


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

This fucking match


----------



## Charmqn

That is actually an incredible ending, in my eyes. What a way to win.


----------



## Braylyt

This was A-MA-ZING

yeah I put hyphens in that shit idc


----------



## chargebeam

I didn't see the tap out.


----------



## dashing_man

Baley thanking GOD :mj2

Legendary scenes #Proudofthem


----------



## AT&T Stadium

DoubtGin said:


> DAMNIT SASHA YOU HAD TO ENDURE IT FOR THREE MORE SECONDS


Looked like the ref stopped it.

Didn't top their match in Brooklyn. I'm sure recency bias will wear off eventually.


----------



## checkcola

Well, Izzy, welcome to the emotion of pro wrestling


----------



## Medicaid

Speechless ...


----------



## Arthurgos

Holy balls such a AWESOME MATCH!


----------



## Bret Hart

Bailey is the female Cena. 

Cena Vs Bailey


----------



## The True Believer

Legit BOSS said:


> *BULLSHIT, SHE DIDN'T TAP :mj2*


Charlotte didn't tap to Banks when she lost the title. :mj


----------



## thegockster

Great match Becky is getting hotter


----------



## PunkShoot

Just insane storytelling from both parties. Bayley is cena 2.0 Decent wrestle elite storyteller.

Sasha is both


----------



## Slider575

Now Sasha can move on and make the Divas title relevant, she should just trash it and bring back the Womens title to really start a revolution. Nothing on the main roster will compare to that


----------



## Crasp

Good match, but I couldn't say that it topped Brooklyn, and probably wouldn't even say it was MotN.

Great to see SDR out there


----------



## TripleG

Wow....Fucking Wow.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Lmao that match wasn't anything great. 3 stars. Too many mistakes and logical errors throughout.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*That was by default the second greatest women's match of all time. The first 10 minutes were meh, and the next 5 were good for building tension, but the last 15 were amazing.*


----------



## Amber B

To me, the Brooklyn match was better.
Sasha's trolling was on point though.


----------



## Ratedr4life

Wasn't as great as their Brooklyn match, but still a great match and a great main event.


----------



## Dr. Middy

That was fantastic as fuck. Regardless, about even with their last match for me.


----------



## Bret Hart

Aww.


----------



## DoubtGin

Sasha's leaving for good now


----------



## Alright_Mate

Some of the best storytelling I've seen, what a match.


----------



## PunkShoot

WHO BROUGHT THESE GOD DAMN ONIONS TO THIS THREAD DAMN IT!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

That match was damn awesome in the final few minutes. Bayley is the final Boss of NXT! :mark:

Best spot was Sasha landing on her feet and doing the belly to belly. :clap :bow


----------



## Mainboy




----------



## TheAverageMuta

No doubt in my mind that Bayley could make a vicious heel sometime down the line.


----------



## Ratedr4life

Don't think either Bayley or Sasha knew the whole roster would come out.


----------



## RobertGcoupe

Prayer Police said:


> Guy in the Hot Rod shirt is being sour


Dude is sour but he himself couldn't run 5 feet without sweating his fat ass off.


----------



## Medicaid

Legit BOSS said:


> *BULLSHIT, SHE DIDN'T TAP :mj2*


She called out the submission, how could she tap? Hands and arms were tied up.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Stephanie McMahon :gtfo

The fuck has she ever done for NXT?


----------



## chargebeam

I won't cry. I won't cry. I won't cry.


----------



## DGenerationMC

There's been a conspiracy to make me cry since the beginning of this program.


----------



## Bret Hart

The feels....


----------



## AT&T Stadium

LOL Women. I want to see Cena and Big Show have a match where they get a bouquet after or maybe they get a pick-up truck.


----------



## PraXitude

The ending was nice and intense, but the match overall was way too long. I really think the Brooklyn match was 10 times better.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Fucking incredible. 
MOTY Candidate.


----------



## Arthurgos

Damn Sasha's last match.. Such a great way to go out my lord. Cannot wait for what is to come man i hope Bayley vs Asuka can happen in the future.


----------



## RetepAdam.

NOTICE ME, TENSAI.


----------



## JBLoser

Holy fucking shit that was perfect.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

That match was fucking amazing, the whole roster coming out to applaud them has just made this even better.


----------



## ABigLegend

Amazing.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@Chrome @CJ @SUPERIOR *We need the :mj2 Sasha smiley IMMEDIATELY!*


----------



## Bret Hart

Medicaid said:


> She called out the submission, how could she tap? Hands and arms were tied up.


:ti

I can see where he's coming from though.


----------



## Arcade

Sasha is now gone from NXT. :mj2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*SHOW OF THE YEAR, HANDS DOWN*


----------



## TripleG

I hate to be this guy, but last Saturday, I saw the MSG special which left be bored, sick, and tired. 

Tonight, I watched a show that has me too excited to go to sleep. 

More NXT, less like the main show. 

Full Sail had it right. "Better than Raw" Yup. 

I am still stunned that this is a WWE show. Honestly.


----------



## Bayley <3

I think Brooklyn was better. 

But holy shit do these two deliver EVERY. DAMN. TIME.


----------



## The Arseache Kid

I hate finishers which don't allow people to tap. Takes a lot out of it for me. Still, fucking A++ of a match.

Steph needs to fuck the fuck off though.

Regal in tears.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Now back to the divas trainwreck on Monday :mark:


----------



## Bret Hart

AT&T Stadium said:


> LOL Women. I want to see Cena and Big Show have a match where they get a bouquet after or maybe they get a pick-up truck.


What the fuck :lmao


----------



## RetepAdam.

Legit BOSS said:


> *That was by default the second greatest women's match of all time. The first 10 minutes were meh, and the next 5 were good for building tension, but the last 15 were amazing.*


I would put Sasha/Becky and the Fatal Four-Way match over this, but it was still good in its own right, and the last 10 minutes were very good.

Above all else, it was an important moment.


----------



## UntilDawn

That was a good match though it didn't top their match in Brooklyn, they pulled out the stops and I respect that.


----------



## chargebeam

I wish there was a Fallout show.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Know what? I'm happy they didn't do a Ladder Match after all.


----------



## thegockster

Now for Sasha to go and get ruined on the main roster with 5 minute matches


----------



## wkc_23

Beautiful show, beautiful main event. MOTY candidate for sure. Amazing psychology and chemistry between both women.


----------



## Solf

Incredible PPV all around. It's going to be hard to watch RAW.


----------



## tommo010

Fantastic match but I'm afraid Brooklyn was better for me, this is a worthy second place to that though.


----------



## Slider575

TripleG said:


> I hate to be this guy, but last Saturday, I saw the MSG special which left be bored, sick, and tired.
> 
> Tonight, I watched a show that has me too excited to go to sleep.
> 
> More NXT, less like the main show.
> 
> Full Sail had it right. "Better than Raw" Yup.
> 
> I am still stunned that this is a WWE show. Honestly.


What guy is that? The guy that tells the truth?


----------



## KC Armstrong

I loved this show, loved the main event, but the finish was a little weird for me. Sasha quit just when she started to hear the fans counting down the last 5 seconds. Other than that, it was fucking awesome.


----------



## Phaedra

I can't wait for what comes next, Bayley, Asuka, Emma an improving Dana Brooke, an improving Alexa Bliss, an improving Carmella, the newbies like Nia Jax and Gionna Daddio (who is apparently super fun) and then the promise of Athena also. 

bright indeed.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Bayley's submission looked legitimately excruciatingly painful. I would want no part of that for 5 seconds, let alone 15.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Legit BOSS said:


> *That was by default the second greatest women's match of all time. The first 10 minutes were meh, and the next 5 were good for building tension, but the last 15 were amazing.*


I agree. They showed some nerves at the beginning, sorted that out , then kicked ass the rest of the way.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

I don't even watch NXT regularly or much at all but I know their PPVs are can't miss.
This one just kicked all WWE's main PPV's asses. 
NXT is where it's at for W.R.E.S.T.L.I.N.G.!


----------



## Amber B

It's kinda sad that most fans are waiting for Vince to basically croak so that they show can finally improve.

Vince is legit saying "over my dead body".


----------



## Brye

I absolutely love the story the iron man match told. The pacing was great and there was so much good about it. It doesn't beat Cole/Callihan and Angle/Lesnar but I loved it.


----------



## SMetalWorld

Bayley and Sasha Banks had another fantastic match... I'd still like their match at Brooklyn but I cannot take nothing away from these two ladies. They were extremely creative in this match that make these two so special.

Kudos both ladies.


----------



## blink_41sum_182

Better than Brooklyn

**** 1/2


----------



## PunkShoot

KC Armstrong said:


> I loved this show, loved the main event, but the finish was a little weird for me. Sasha quit just when she started to hear the fans counting down the last 5 seconds. Other than that, it was fucking awesome.


She had both hands tied up, she had to verbal tap


----------



## AngryConsumer

What a way to end this night!

Fantastic from beginning to end. 

These two ladies deserve all of the praise in the world.


----------



## BrettSK

I would have done the finish a little differently, but still, WOW.

I will never get tired of Sasha v Bayley!

Matches like that are why I love this business


----------



## Sarcasm1

That was cool. Match was a bit sloppy on the technical part but the storytelling and emotions delivered. The Brooklyn one was better and I never expect this one to top it.


----------



## dashing_man

Legit BOSS said:


> *Bayley's submission looked legitimately excruciatingly painful. I would want no part of that for 5 seconds, let alone 15.*


Cena and Orton to take note


----------



## NasJayz

Just got home was Sasha vs Bayley any good?


----------



## KC Armstrong

Sasha is just on a different level. Her heel antics were fantastic and selling the hand injury by not being able to fully lock in the Bank Statement. Ugh, she's just too good.


----------



## Undertakerowns

I didn't comment because I wanted to fully absorb the match and feeling. Damn from a technical stand point their match at Brooklyn was better but this match had better storytelling and emotion. This is the first ever iron man match for women in WWE and Sasha/Baylee raised the bar so high. Match of the Year for me! 

My allergies were messing up causing my eyes to water a bit at the end there. 

NXT/WWE is like day and night. Baylee/Sasha is what wrestling is all about.


----------



## Crasp

On the whole, definitely the Best NXT Special so far.


----------



## ironcladd1

Good match. Some problems at times, but told a story well.

It was gonna be near impossible to beat the Brooklyn match. I think the ironman stipulation makes it difficult to keep momentum the whole duration.


----------



## dashing_man

Phaedra said:


> I can't wait for what comes next, Bayley, Asuka, Emma an improving Dana Brooke, an improving Alexa Bliss, an improving Carmella, the newbies like Nia Jax and Gionna Daddio (who is apparently super fun) and then the promise of Athena also.
> 
> bright indeed.


and Eva :eva2


----------



## Dr. Middy

The storytelling and pacing of this alone made this a match of the year. 

Can we just call both their matches MOTY?


----------



## RetepAdam.

blink_41sum_182 said:


> Better than Brooklyn
> 
> **** 1/2


If it's only **** 1/2, it isn't better than Brooklyn.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek

Good match, Brooklyn was better. They hype for this would of been near impossible to meet. But damn if Bailey isn't Cena 2.0 and Sasha is the new Ric Flair heel of this generation.

Cool to see SDR out there, looking fantastic. Wish she would wrestle just one match.


----------



## dashing_man

NasJayz said:


> Just got home was Sasha vs Bayley any good?


:tripsscust


----------



## Amber B

If this doesn't make WWE push Sasha to the moon...

lulz who am I kidding? :lmao :vince


----------



## Galcyon

I've still got chills from that match. Wow... what a show... what an incredible night of wrestling. Can we please get this on the main roster now!


----------



## KC Armstrong

For me, it was never about them topping what they did in Brooklyn, because they were never gonna be able to do that. It was something completely different and special tonight. I'm not even comparing these two matches.


----------



## Phaedra

dashing_man said:


> and Eva :eva2


who nearly killed Carmella (exaggeration obvs). Hate to break it to you bro but WWE/NXT brass are already exploring other options in WWE for Eva.


----------



## The XL

Not quite as good as their other match which was a legit moty candidate, but very good nonetheless


----------



## NasJayz

dashing_man said:


> :tripsscust


Um so it was bad?


----------



## chargebeam

That Izzy-Banks confrontation was probably the best fan interaction we'll ever see. THE FEELS. Damn. The crowd erupted!


----------



## Trifektah

Sasha vs Bayley 4.75/5 Match of the night (I gave their Brooklyn match 5/5)
Jordan/Gable vs Rhyno/Corbin 4.25/5 
Auska vs Dana Brooke 4/5
Breeze vs Crews 4/5
Finn/Joe vs Rhyno/Corbin 3/5
Finn/Joe vs DnD 3/5


----------



## Undertakerowns

I expect to see more Sasha on Raw now, I figured the reason why they kept her off was so she can prepare for her match with Baylee now they have no excuse.


----------



## VIPER

At this point, main roster divas should just quit if they aren't capable of putting on matches like that. It's like being given something amazing and then having it taken back. I have no words, that match was just.....I have no words roud


----------



## dashing_man

Phaedra said:


> who nearly killed Carmella (exaggeration obvs). Hate to break it to you bro but WWE/NXT brass are already exploring other options in WWE for Eva.


if Bayley wants here then so does we :draper2


----------



## TheAverageMuta

Keep Bayley/Sasha III for WM33 please. I want Sasha with the belt by late 2016 and dodging/cheating Bayley out of a match for a few months until the big one.

Asuka and Gable were also incredible.


----------



## dashing_man

NasJayz said:


> Um so it was bad?


:nikki2


----------



## Bayley <3

I don't know what WWE is doing, some kind of subliminal images or something that really fucks with my eyes! Brooklyn and again tonight, some bizarre clear liquid won't stop leaking from my eyes.


----------



## Undertakerowns

Who ever books the women matches in NXT needs to pull a double duty on the main roster.


----------



## Tony

Amazing showing by both Bayley and Sasha. Loved everything about that match from the cool callbacks from their Brooklyn match to Sasha heeling it up by making that little girl cry to Bayley displaying her aggressive side, this was a great match (Y)


----------



## NasJayz

dashing_man said:


> :nikki2


k I'll guessing you taught the match sucked.


----------



## Phaedra

dashing_man said:


> if Bayley wants here then so does we :draper2


lol, i know but it's just what i've heard and also what I read today. what i read doesn't exactly give much explanation. But listen, before you can drive you have to pass your driving test and it seems Eva may have just failed her driving test. 

nobody get me wrong though, I feel sorry for her because it seemed like she really put a lot of work into getting better, but she just wasn't good enough to hang yet.


----------



## MrAxew

This is depressing because we won't see this on the main roster anytime soon.


----------



## DG89

TripleG said:


> I hate to be this guy, but last Saturday, I saw the MSG special which left be bored, sick, and tired.
> 
> Tonight, I watched a show that has me too excited to go to sleep.
> 
> More NXT, less like the main show.
> 
> Full Sail had it right. "Better than Raw" Yup.
> 
> I am still stunned that this is a WWE show. Honestly.



I hate to be THAT guy, but I just can't go back to watching RAW now. I know NXT has really been the top show for a while but after this weeks RAW and the last few months...It's time to stop. 

I'm strictly a PPV guy now and NXT viewer.


----------



## Tempest

What a match! I'm so damn proud of these ladies. It didn't top Brooklyn but t was a damn solid match. It had me on the edge of my seat for 30 minutes. Seeing the roster come out and support them was a great send off too. Bayley has earned even more props from me. I pray to God that we eventually get to this point on the main roster. It would be a disservice to their hard work and passion for the business to not be used to their full potential.


----------



## Crasp

Finn/Joe vs DnD ****
Jordan/Gable vs Rhyno/Corbin ****2/3
Asuka vs Dana Brooke ****
Breeze vs Crews ***7/8
Finn/Joe vs Rhyno/Corbin ***
Sasha vs Bayley ****


----------



## Prosper

*What an amazing fucking match. *I think we can all agree that this doesn't top Brooklyn, but that fact doesn't take away from how great this match was tonight. Bayley and Sasha just KILL it every time they're in the ring together. There were a couple of botches but they definitely made up for it.

The storytelling throughout the match was done to perfection. Bayley getting Sasha back for her hand injury, and having the reverse Hurricanrana countered this time around into Sasha hitting the Bayley-to-Belly was done to perfection. Sasha being caught as she was tying to fly through the ropes on Bayley was executed masterfully!! :mark::mark::mark:

And Sasha played the heel so freakin well tonight like my goodness, the fact that she threw Bayley into the titantron and made that little girl cry was priceless. I loved every minute of this Ironwoman match tonight. :grin2:

The bouquet of flowers at the end with the whole roster coming out showed how much Trips and the locker room appreciated what these girls are doing to revolutionize womens wrestling. 

All hail the fuckin boss. :bow

You know what would have made this that much more perfect? If Trish Stratus was at ring side with Lita, Becky, and Charlotte. I would have marked the FUCK out.

Please don't ruin Sasha Banks on RAW. PLEASE. 

I only had one complaint tonight that kind of took away from the perfection of everything. STEPHANIE FUCKIN MCMAHON. 

STEPHANIE NEEDS TO FUCK THE FUCK OFF. WHAT THE FUCK WAS SHE DOING AT RINGSIDE? I can't believe she's trying taking credit for how amazing these girls are. What has she ever done to contribute to ANYTHING? I've never wanted to hit a woman so bad in my life. Her fake ass smile makes me sick.


----------



## checkcola

chargebeam said:


> That Izzy-Banks confrontation was probably the best fan interaction we'll ever see. THE FEELS. Damn. The crowd erupted!


Shades of wrestling's carny roots, completely manipulating a young girl's emotions to further the emotion, match, etc


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

In terms of technical wrestling, Bayley vs Sasha was a bit clunky at times. But the heel work from Sasha and the storytelling was excellent. Sasha made Izzy cry! Easy ****.

Gable's deadlift German suplex on Corbin and Asuka's flying armbar were highlights. A fantastic show that puts the vast majority of main roster PPV's to shame.


----------



## Donnie

What an incredible show. From top to bottom not a bad match. Now for some thoughts

#1 The Mechanics are a fantastic old school team, no bullshit no spots just fundamental PRO RASSLING

#2 Finn is so much better with that fucking paint and the jerkoff obnoxious entrance, save that shit for WM32

#3 NXT saved Samoa Joe from obscurity nuff said

#4 I don't like the result but I know why it happened 

#5 CHAD MOTHERFUCKING GABLE this dude is a star a goddamn star, and JJ is damn near the same.

#6 Baron Corbin has gone from dude who was winded after 5 minutes to busting his ass for 30, he's a future champ

#7 Again shitty result but we know why.

#8 Awesome women's squash 

#9 Tyler Breeze busted his ass once again only to job again. For all the things H gets right this one he has fucked up, breeze should be the top heel not jobbing to the flavour of the month.

#1 0 Tag finals good match nothing special, lets just hope this leads somewhere Cough London Cough. 

#1 1 Bayley vs. Sasha no words can do this feud justice. this has been the best booked thing in years, and each match has been fucking incredible. And this is was the cherry on top, both showed world class psychology and selling mixed with amazing spots, like Sasha somehow landing on her fucking feet after the B2B and of course the finish with Bayley getting revenge and kicking Banks fucking head in. 

All in all great night of pro wrestling LONG LIVE NXT


----------



## The Hardcore Show

Tempest said:


> What a match! I'm so damn proud of these ladies. It didn't top Brooklyn but t was a damn solid match. It had me on the edge of my seat for 30 minutes. Seeing the roster come out and support them was a great send off too. Bayley has earned even more props from me. I pray to God that we eventually get to this point on the main roster. It would be a disservice to their hard work and passion for the business to not be used to their full potential.


I hate to be that person but if there was ever a chance to get this type of women's wrestling on the main roster they would have to get rid of girls like the Bella Twins or make them managers because I think at this point along with how out of touch Vince McMahon is the Bella's have kind of become the road block from stuff like this happening on the main roster. Nikki or Brie could never have matches like the two Sasha & Bayley have had in a million years.


----------



## PeepShow

Another great show. What can I say? NXT is the best. 

The new stage setup looked great. Was cool to not have a ramp for a change. Solid opener. Was pulling for the Mechanics, but didn’t mind Joe and Balor winning. Had a solid formula and Finn sold the leg work well. 

JORDAN AND GABLE~! Very, very good match with Rhyno and Corbin. Even better than I thought it would be. The wrong team won, but this was a blast to watch. Solid work from everyone involved. 

Asuka/Dana was about what I expected and a good way to showcase Asuka. She got her regenge on Dana and made her look good. Really hope we see a Asuka/Sasha match down the line. That would be great. 

Another really solid match, this time between Crews and Breeze. I knew Apollo was winning this as he’s new, got a big push, and Breeze just never wins these kind of matches, but it still delivered. Solid counters from Tyler scouting the finisher well. Glad this wasn’t just an extended squash. 

Finals of the Dusty Classic were a tad bit of a letdown. Obviously I wanted Jordan and Gable to win it as it would elevate them even more and put them on the map, but Joe and Balor were a solid backup choice. But this just wasn’t as good as the other two tags and Finn didn’t sell the leg as well as he should have and was just inconsistent in doing so. Just never got going like the other two. Post match stuff with Cody, Dustin, and family was a nice touch. But why are all of these trophies in WWE so damn big? They just look awkward. For once I’d like to see a Lombardi sized trophy or something. 

Main event time. I was getting goosebumps before the matches or even entrances. Such a special match. It didn’t quite deliver as much as Brooklyn, but it was still great. Just too many clichés for me. It started out a tad slow and the pins attempts, while somewhat unique, just didn’t do it for me. I knew nobody was getting a pin. Middle part of the match was fantastic. Great heel work by Sasha by throwing Bayley into the stage, taunting her family, and making Izzy cry. So fucking great. The big spots and scouted reversals were also very well done. Ending was nuts, but I wasn’t a fan of the final decision. It would have been so, SO much better had they saved the final couple of minutes for OT. Might have made it just as good as Brooklyn, but again, it was just too clichéd and obvious in a way that she would win in the final seconds. Still a great, great match regardless. Post match stuff was so emotional and you can just see the passion and emotion in everyone involved. Bravo to all.

:clap

1.	Finn Balor and Samoa Joe vs. The Mechanics | ****1/4*
2.	Jordan and Gable vs. Rhyno and Baron Corbin | ****3/4*
3.	Dana Brooke vs. Asuka | ***1/2*
4.	Tyler Breeze vs. Apollo Crews | ****1/2*
5.	Rhyno and Baron Corbin vs. Finn Balor and Samoa Joe |* ****
6.	Bayley vs. Sasha Banks | *****1/2*


----------



## CptRonCodpiece

Didn't really like it TBH. Not happy that a thrown together team of indy guys won a tournament that could have been used to put over homegrown guys, look how over Jordan And Gable were, imagine the pop if they'd won.

And i'm not a Bayley fan so i'm not fussed about the main event.


----------



## obby

No fat James Storm. Worst show ever.


----------



## obby

actually solomon callihan wasn't even on this show it seems. awful ut


----------



## Mr. I

This show was a total triumph.

- Gable and Jordan, even though they lost, have been made as stars. Jordan looked better than he's ever looked before, and Gable is simply money.
- Corbin looked badass for the first time ever.
- Asuka's debut couldn't have gone better, she's an instant star
- Apollo has his first proper match and again, looks like a star. Breeze was damn good in that match.
- Finn and Joe win the Dusty Rhodes Classic, coming off very much like the Crockett Cup, where the top faces team up to win it. Great post match with Cody.
- Main event was great, it didn't have the story of Brooklyn but it was an exciting match, and the post match was awesome.
- Every single match was at least good, if not great.

The biggest difference between NXT and RAW is how wrestlers are presented as stars and something special here.


----------



## almostfamous

DG89 said:


> I'm strictly a PPV guy now and NXT viewer.


Welcome to freedom.

Also, there is a ton of other great promotions if you need a fix (Lucha Underground, NJPW, etc.)


----------



## Sweettre15

NXT Takeover Respect was one hell of a show.

Big Daddy Kane was once said "No Half-Stepping" and clearly the NXT roster listened because tonight from top to bottom you can see in the effort put in that the whole roster tonight had a fire lit under their asses.

The most "underwhelming" match was Finn/Joe vs Corbin/Rhyno

- Asuka looked like a million bucks tonight and Dana had her best showing as well

- The Semi-finals matches with Gable/Jordan/Rhyno/ Corbin as well as Balor/Joe/The Mechanics were stellar showings where every guy participating looked great in the match

Crews continues to impress and Breeze continues to deliver in every big match situation he's in win/lose or draw

Sasha/Bayley proved tonight that their "magic" moment from NXT Brooklyn wasn't a fluke and that they are the perfect counterparts to each as characters in and out of the ring with this Ironman match where they told a different yet equally entertaining story where these girls not only wanted to prove they were the best but also that they were fighting for something bigger than themselves and that's respect for Women's wrestling in the biggest opportunity women in wrestling have had yet. Not to mention, it's those two also fighting for Respect between one another. Respect is something one has to earn, they can't buy it, can't bully their way into it etc, you get it by proving that you deserve it when you get in that ring, this seems to be one of the major cruxes of the Bayley/Sasha feud even since it started.

They delivered on a gloriously memorable level and took the viewers on yet another roller coaster ride whether it was leaving the Bayley super fan in tears or the ending with Sasha crying hysterically while the whole roster watches the crowd chant "You Deserve It!" after what they just saw.

NXT continues to raise the bar and/or grow and I can't wait until the same good qualities rub off on the main product. This show alone shows how much better WWE can be when Vince is gone and I'm counting the days.


----------



## Arthurgos

Matt hardy really is making his bed with TNA with that shot at NXT Women lol...

All he did was make me remember how TNA had a movement like this then just shit on it >.<.


----------



## chargebeam

NasJayz said:


> k I'll guessing you taught the match sucked.


:nowords


----------



## NasJayz

LOL might been a too hard of question to ask.


----------



## checkcola

Arthurgos said:


> Matt hardy really is making his bed with TNA with that shot at NXT Women lol...
> 
> All he did was make me remember how TNA had a movement like this then just shit on it >.<.


The thing Matt is forgetting is there is still ALOT of dissatisfaction in Main roster usage of, ummm, divas

Edit to add:


----------



## Miguel De Juan

The show was amazing. Really great stuff.

Sasha Banks and Bayley are awesome togther. Probably the best characters and performers in WWE.

Sasha Banks said she wanted to be the female Eddie Guerrero well she was. She was fucking was. 

NXT is old WWE and NWA through and through. Classic pro wrestling.


----------



## Arthurgos

checkcola said:


> The thing Matt is forgetting is there is still ALOT of dissatisfaction in Main roster usage of, ummm, divas
> 
> Edit to add:


He also forgets probably because he was no where near it but when the Knockouts where killing it that it was very much a big deal but it got shut down fast.


----------



## HankHill_85

Excellent show, I thought. I wondered if we'd see a heel turn from Joe, but obviously that wasn't gonna happen with the whole presentation from the Rhodes family.

Iron Woman match was really well done. For those that were expecting a more amplified version of their Brooklyn match, booking an Iron Man match is telling a different story. The pacing is different, the psychology is different. They really pulled it off.

I could've done with Stephanie at ringside with the other women wrestlers, but at least it was HHH in the ring with Bayley at the end instead of her. Smart people know who the REAL person is behind the recent success of women in the WWE.

Twitter was fun afterward. Matt Hardy's tweet is gonna bite him in the ass. I replied that "If TNA ever becomes relevant again, fans will still talk about the NXT girls. As they should".

Then there was Tammy Sytch selling herself on there with her Skype sessions. Only thing I could think of to tell her was "On the night two women make history in the sport, we got the supposed "Original Diva" getting nude for cash. #sad ".


----------



## checkcola




----------



## Natecore

Really good main event. Expanding the boundaries for women's wrestling in the WWE is awesome. This match just wasn't going to be as good as the Brooklyn match due to the stip but it's a match that needed to happen.

Having said that the match of the night was Jordan/Gable vs Rhyno/Corbin. Absolutely fantastic!

Good Takeover but for me the least TO so far.


----------



## jacobrgroman

well I'm back, what'd everybody think?


----------



## Jamjam22

So I'm still recovering after that main event, wow. It'll go down as one of the best women's matches for sure, possibly the best. 

Some people are kind of underwhelmed with the tournament results but I liked it a whole lot. The good guys prevail in an awesome tribute to Dusty Rhodes. 

Glad I watched this over the baseball game today


----------



## checkcola




----------



## jacobrgroman

Legit BOSS said:


> *THIS CROWD IS SINGING KURT ANGLE'S THEME SONG WHILE CHANTING GABLE'S NAME :dead2*


so THAT'S what that was!


----------



## jacobrgroman

wkc_23 said:


> Holy fuck, Asuka is a submission queen.


I so want an asuka vs. becky lynch match one day.


----------



## checkcola

Sasha, apparently, gave her flowers to Izzy


----------



## Kabraxal

A one match card... luckily that one match made up for the shit booking the rest of this Takeover because that was easily creeping up on WWE levels of bad with the booking otherwise. The final two "teams' weren't even actual fucking tag teams... and I'm beyond tired of Breeze losing at this point, especially when Crews has not proven he deserves a win over a guy that is a better wrestler, character, and talker.

Hopefully the next special rights the ship, because that was surprsingly awful if you take out the Main Event. But fuck, that match was amazing. Loved the finish and the heel work by Sasha and the fire by Bayley. That was old school right there. Even had Izzy crying at one point... they are lucky that match matched the hype.


----------



## Brye

The Asuka/Dana Brooke match really played to Dana Brooke's strengths and she looks like she's continuing to improve. And Asuka looked fantastic.


----------



## Eliko

Baron Corbin & Dana Brooke really improving.
that was Jason Jordan Best showing yet.

Finn dont need to "bring the demon" to every match, think about when he is on the main roster every month he will have his body paint it will lose from his effect. so i think it's the right call because he have a great look and you could even hear the ladies screaming for him.

was Awesome to see Cody off character for once.

Corey Graves was Great on commentary! he explained a lot of things to the audience that went on in the ring, especially in the main event!


----------



## Sarcasm1

Kabraxal said:


> A one match card... luckily that one match made up for the shit booking the rest of this Takeover because that was easily creeping up on WWE levels of bad with the booking otherwise. The final two "teams' weren't even actual fucking tag teams... and I'm beyond tired of Breeze losing at this point, especially when Crews has not proven he deserves a win over a guy that is a better wrestler, character, and talker.
> 
> Hopefully the next special rights the ship, because that was surprsingly awful if you take out the Main Event. But fuck, that match was amazing. Loved the finish and the heel work by Sasha and the fire by Bayley. That was old school right there. Even had Izzy crying at one point... they are lucky that match matched the hype.


I know that you're upset with the results but the matches were all at least solid to pretty good. To say that this special was bad... I don't agree with.


----------



## Mr. I

Kabraxal said:


> A one match card... luckily that one match made up for the shit booking the rest of this Takeover because that was easily creeping up on WWE levels of bad with the booking otherwise. The final two "teams' weren't even actual fucking tag teams... and I'm beyond tired of Breeze losing at this point, especially when Crews has not proven he deserves a win over a guy that is a better wrestler, character, and talker.
> 
> Hopefully the next special rights the ship, because that was surprsingly awful if you take out the Main Event. But fuck, that match was amazing. Loved the finish and the heel work by Sasha and the fire by Bayley. That was old school right there. Even had Izzy crying at one point... they are lucky that match matched the hype.


So you discount all those high quality matches solely because you had a predetermined idea of how the tournament booking simply _had_ to be?


----------



## TheMightyQuinn

Great show from all involved and kana looked beautiful in ring and she looked amazing!


----------



## jacobrgroman

ok. wow. still trying to recover from this show. I bought wcw best of monday nitro volume 3 on my way home and I'm watching that as a "cool down" before I watch RESPECT again.

match 1: wanted the mechanics to win, but I had a gut feeling they would not. great opening match and made d&d look like future stars in the making.

match 2: _*really disappointed*_ in the result, but that being said was easily the best of the three tag matches on the night. gable and jordan are legit and corbin has been looking better and better since he's started tagging with rhyno.

match 3: KILL ASUKA KILL. holy crap. I couldn't even begin to tell y'all how both turned on and mesmerized and nervous I was watching her. dana looked real good in the loss. asuka is going to be just fine.

match 4: breeze continues to kill it. bummed he lost. was kind of expecting him to pull off a win and give crews his first loss but both guys looked amazing.

match 5: a little underwhelming of a match after the first two. kind of glad they didn't go with any heel turns or shenanigans during the match or the trophy presentation. was nice to see cody and dustin. even though I thought the "wrong" team won, I can see why they did it. hopefully at the tapings tomorrow we'll see seeds being planted of what's to come. I fully expect something to happen with itami during them as well.

match 6: MAN. what a match. was anyone a little disappointed when there weren't any streamers? I know sasha asked people to bring them like a month ago on either her tumblr or twitter. I didn't really know if that'd be something they'd allow or now.
started out a little slow but picked up the pace pretty quickly and never felt like it really dragged any. great, great, amazingly , great heel work by sasha. sometimes in her matches you see a little "mercedes" come out, but she's always able to switch that off and go back to BOSS MODE. I was legit happy (only kind of felt bad) when she made izzy cry. nice to see bayley work on sasha's hand. it's hard for me, after JUST watching this match, to really compare it to brooklyn as far as what match was better goes. that being said, I think both could be MOTY candidates (and that's with very limited njpw and roh watching under my belt).

HELL IN A CELL IS GONNA BE A..aww man. how many weeks until LONDON?


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

MrAxew said:


> This is depressing because we won't see this on the main roster anytime soon.


I don't honestly think we'll see a match/rivalry like this for a long time. 
All the shit they talk about "tonight we're making history" when it's just a throwaway match. 
No, I truly believe that Sasha and Bayley are making true history, especially for women's wrestling but even for wrestling in general. I'll never forget these matches!

Fans chanting "Women's Wrestling!" then just "This is Wrestling!"...damn right it is.

The matches these women have had are what should be on Wrestlemania ideally. A capacity crowd and record PPV audience should get to witness that. Not just all the smarks who flock to the NXT brand for real wrestling.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Very surprised how many times the word "wrestling" was said tonight on commentary.


----------



## Kabraxal

Ithil said:


> So you discount all those high quality matches solely because you had a predetermined idea of how the tournament booking simply _had_ to be?


Let's see.. one great match: the main event.

But, as good as the first tag match was in building and showcasing a leg injury.. that was killed by the second tag match and then the finals where it was a pointless "fuck this" match. 

The second tag match was technically good, but the booking does actually effect the outcome. I know I know, how dare I take all aspects to a match from the technical, to the psychological, to the actual booking into account. Bad me. Bad. 

The Asuka match was boring to me. 

Crews/Breeze was good, but that finish did nothing for me and it is actively making me stop caring about Breeze. Bad move. A match should never start to make me feel like a guy is never going to get anywhere. This was pretty much the "yeah, fuck Breeze we aren't doing shit with him so don't cheer him !'

I know it sucks that I"m not a mindless workrate smark or an NXT fanboy and I actually judge a show and matches by the complete package. If you can't deal with that, then stop stalking me and continually make ignorant points that only damage your own argument. Got it? Good.


----------



## Mr. I

Kabraxal said:


> Let's see.. one great match: the main event.
> 
> But, as good as the first tag match was in building and showcasing a leg injury.. that was killed by the second tag match and then the finals where it was a pointless "fuck this" match.
> 
> The second tag match was technically good, but the booking does actually effect the outcome. I know I know, how dare I take all aspects to a match from the technical, to the psychological, to the actual booking into account. Bad me. Bad.
> 
> The Asuka match was boring to me.
> 
> Crews/Breeze was good, but that finish did nothing for me and it is actively making me stop caring about Breeze. Bad move. A match should never start to make me feel like a guy is never going to get anywhere. This was pretty much the "yeah, fuck Breeze we aren't doing shit with him so don't cheer him !'
> 
> I know it sucks that I"m not a mindless workrate smark or an NXT fanboy and I actually judge a show and matches by the complete package. If you can't deal with that, then stop stalking me and continually make ignorant points that only damage your own argument. Got it? Good.


What a shitty way to try and discount those that liked the show. If you enjoyed the matches, you're a "mindless workrate mark", apparently. Unable to comprehend the incredible booking prowess of Kabraxal, who would have Los Matadores beat John Cena and The Rock as a team because they both wear red tights.


----------



## Kabraxal

Ithil said:


> What a shitty way to try and discount those that liked the show. If you enjoyed the matches, you're a "mindless workrate mark", apparently. Unable to comprehend the incredible booking prowess of Kabraxal, who would have Los Matadores beat John Cena and The Rock as a team because they both wear red tights.


And I see you can't actually come up with any actual points to defend your nonsense yet again. 

Also love how you resort to a jobber team that loses to everyone... straw men kind of scream to the world you actually have no intelligent points to bring to the table.


----------



## Mr. I

Kabraxal said:


> And I see you can't actually come up with any actual points to defend your nonsense yet again.
> 
> Also love how you resort to a jobber team that loses to everyone... straw men kind of scream to the world you actually have no intelligent points to bring to the table.


That would imply any of your points had merit worth addressing.
All you've done is try to belittle everyone who disagrees with you, scream loudly about how your simplistic idea of booking is the only possible way to go, and complain about others using "buzzwords" while engaging in them freely yourself.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

wkc_23 said:


> Holy fuck, Asuka is a submission queen.


What, you didn't know?


----------



## Frost99

Once again NXT continues to be the reason I pay my.......












However what just really irked me to see Steph standing there at the end like she had something to do with this. Please Steph just stick to Raw & SD with Cena's Cum Dumpster GF, the other Bella Twin & what other garbage ideas you've had for the "divas" along with Dunn/Dad and the let the women wrestle on the E's *ONLY* wrestling show NXT


----------



## Kabraxal

Ithil said:


> That would imply any of your points had merit worth addressing.
> All you've done is try to belittle everyone who disagrees with you, scream loudly about how your simplistic idea of booking is the only possible way to go, and complain about others using "buzzwords" while engaging in them freely yourself.


And yet I actually raise questions you can't answer. Bring up points you ignore. And basically do everything to actually back the argument while you stomp your foot and go "Dusty did this stupid shit too!" and "It was a tribute to Dusty!" and bring up no actual intelligent argument. 

Beginning to realise it was a waste of time to try and dredge up any semblance of reason and logic out of you...


----------



## Mr. I

Kabraxal said:


> And yet I actually raise questions you can't answer. Bring up points you ignore. And basically do everything to actually back the argument while you stomp your foot and go "Dusty did this stupid shit too!" and "It was a tribute to Dusty!" and bring up no actual intelligent argument.
> 
> Beginning to realise it was a waste of time to try and dredge up any semblance of reason and logic out of you...


I never said "Dusty did this stupid shit too". I brought up that top babyfaces winning tag team tournaments is not a new phenomenon. It's also not an inherently bad one. It's neutral.

I also never said it was a tribute to Dusty. I simply brought up that Dusty in his booking of JCP did this himself, and it is not a WWE only thing to have top faces team up to win.

You believe the concept of top faces teaming to win things is inherently bad. I believe, like all things in wrestling, it depends on context and execution. John Cena and Randy Orton vs the RAW roster was a joke. Finn and Joe winning this tournament was a surprise to me, but I have not seen the followup and thus I can't say I've seen the whole story.

I'm not going to throw a tantrum because I was surprised, however.


----------



## Kabraxal

Ithil said:


> I never said "Dusty did this stupid shit too". I brought up that top babyfaces winning tag team tournaments is not a new phenomenon. It's also not an inherently bad one. It's neutral.
> 
> I also never said it was a tribute to Dusty. I simply brought up that Dusty in his booking of JCP did this himself, and it is not a WWE only thing to have top faces team up to win.
> 
> You believe the concept of top faces teaming to win things is inherently bad. I believe, like all things in wrestling, it depends on context and execution. John Cena and Randy Orton vs the RAW roster was a joke. Finn and Joe winning this tournament was a surprise to me, but I have not seen the followup and thus I can't say I've seen the whole story.
> 
> I'm not going to throw a tantrum because I was surprised, however.


Except you have provided no kayfabe reasons for anything. You've continually pointed to "but Dusty did this too see!" with your posts and have said it wasn't actually about anything in kayfabe. 

So either defend it with actual logical reasons to why it happens in fucking kayfabe, or just say you don't actually know jack shit about this.


----------



## Mr. I

Kabraxal said:


> Except you have provided no kayfabe reasons for anything. You've continually pointed to "but Dusty did this too see!" with your posts and have said it wasn't actually about anything in kayfabe.
> 
> So either defend it with actual logical reasons to why it happens in fucking kayfabe, or just say you don't actually know jack shit about this.


Kayfabe? What kayfabe do you want?
In kayfabe Finn and Joe won because they're the best wrestlers there, hence why they're the top guys.


----------



## jacobrgroman

https://www.facebook.com/wwe/videos/10153300355476443/

I don't know how to make the video appear on here instead of just the link, help?


----------



## 3MB4Life

You know that guy who was stood in the crowd with his hands in his pockets after Sasha/Bayley II, can someone make sure he gets a punch in the face please? Thanks.


----------



## dashing_man

Phaedra said:


> lol, i know but it's just what i've heard and also what I read today. what i read doesn't exactly give much explanation. But listen, before you can drive you have to pass your driving test and it seems Eva may have just failed her driving test.
> 
> nobody get me wrong though, I feel sorry for her because it seemed like she really put a lot of work into getting better, but she just wasn't good enough to hang yet.


I see what you mean. But now she's training with Bayley, Sara Del Rey and other top Divas on NXT. She will get better eventually. Hunter won't let her have a break unless he gets the nod from the likes of Sara Del Rey and Bayley I guess


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Amazing performance from Sasha and Bayley yet again. I'm sad to see Sasha leave NXT, but she got a beautiful sendoff, and Bayley had a nice feel good moment after the match too. I hope they'll be given opportunities to face off again on the main roster.


----------



## Mr. I

dashing_man said:


> I see what you mean. But now she's training with Bayley, Sara Del Rey and other top Divas on NXT. She will get better eventually. Hunter won't let her have a break unless he gets the nod from the likes of Sara Del Rey and Bayley I guess


Eva will never be there in the capacity of a regular developmental talent. Hell, she wasn't even at the Respect show because Total Divas is filming in France.

Even her entire NXT push there was a story for Total Divas. That's always going to be her primary role.


----------



## dashing_man

Ithil said:


> Eva will never be there in the capacity of a regular developmental talent. Hell, she wasn't even at the Respect show because Total Divas is filming in France.
> 
> Even her entire NXT push there was a story for Total Divas. That's always going to be her primary role.


I read about that. It was disappointing to see her not there applauding the main event. She needs to get off Total Divas next season and only concentrate on her NXT career.


----------



## Mr. I

dashing_man said:


> I read about that. It was disappointing to see her not there applauding the main event. She needs to get off Total Divas next season and only concentrate on her NXT career.


She is only employed because of Total Divas. When she's gone from that show, she'll be gone from the company.


----------



## dashing_man

Ithil said:


> She is only employed because of Total Divas. When she's gone from that show, she'll be gone from the company.


pretty much :mj2


----------



## wkc_23

I really don't like baron corbin at all and Chad Gable is my dude but bruuhhh, this end of days was sick.


----------



## PoisonMouse

Ithil said:


> Kayfabe? What kayfabe do you want?
> In kayfabe Finn and Joe won because they're the best wrestlers there, hence why they're the top guys.


Don't you know? Karabraxal will often condemn an entire show based off of one match result he didn't like. Not MATCH, just result. Booking wasn't as he expected. It's not the first time.


----------



## MarkovKane

That was better than every PPV I've seen from main roster. Minus a few things I thought were odd. 

The 100$ so far for WWE network, was worth the cost to watch that PPV. They are smart to put this only on the Network cause its the only real reason to stay. 


My only thing, Dusty Rhodes was all about opportunity for the small guys. Yet they give the trophy to the two biggest guys on roster who have already been given all the opportunity in world, to top it off both tag teams in finals neither were actual tag teams. 

Gable and Jordan should have gone to finals and should have won it. When Finn and Joe won, I wasn't super excited.


----------



## solarstorm

Ithil said:


> What a shitty way to try and discount those that liked the show. If you enjoyed the matches, you're a "mindless workrate mark", apparently. Unable to comprehend the incredible booking prowess of Kabraxal, who would have Los Matadores beat John Cena and The Rock as a team because they both wear red tights.


I remember a time where fighting the Dudleys or APA was used as a 'punishment' for crossing an authority figure and they fought the 'big name' main eventers...sometimes winning.

I remember Taker/Kane losing to regular tag teams. Rock and Sock losing to regular tag teams. Taker/Big Show losing. Jeff Hardy winning his first solo belt from HHH, back when Jeff and Matt were still the Hardy Boys. Etc....

-----

In the years since, tag teams have been relegated to the second class citizenship of booking. Cesaro/Kidd, you lose to one main eventer. Wyatt family, all three of you will be beat by Cena at once because he's mad at Lesnar. If you think back, tons of examples should come to mind. 

It's bullshit. Being a tag team guy, as in someone that mainly wrestles tag team, should not make you a defacto jobber to a singles guy at the top of the card. It strips the tag division of meaning. 

And using Los Matadores for your example is intellectually dishonest. They're the absolute bottom of the card. Not a fair comparison to Cena. New Day, PTP, and the Dudleys SHOULD be able to hold their own and win one here and there.


----------



## FightOwensFight

Damm Crews and Asuka were awesome, great show again I thought I would stop watching NXT when Sasha leaves but I think I have just found my next favourite WWE Diva Asuka.


----------



## Sex Ferguson

All I can say is Gable and Jordan are fucking legit! Should have won but that end of days was :banderas


----------



## Knocks

Great show. Asuka was brilliant, and Dana looked pretty good too, I'm beginning to not hate her so much. NIA JAX NEXT WEEK! NO MORE VIGNETTES! Asuka and Nia/Dana and Emma maybe?

Crews/Breeze was enjoyable, glad that Crews has a new finisher. I find it really annoying when after he drops someone from the military press, that guy immediately rolls over onto his back. Hope Breeze finishes the year strong, he deserves better.

Iron Man was a little sloppy at times from a technical standpoint, but still a great match, with brilliant psychology and story-telling, and separated itself from the Brooklyn match well. Stellar heeling from Sasha, stealing Izzy's headband was fucking brilliant :lmao the whole roster coming out after the match, the flowers, the hugs, Bayley and Sasha crying... I'M WEAK.

And I'm in the minority that doesn't mind Finn and Joe winning. I don't think a heel turn from either on the night would have been the way to go, and I couldn't see either guy taking the pin, even with Finn's knee injury. The trophy presentation at the end with Cody's promo would have felt weird to me if any of the other three semi-finalists won the thing.

My only problem with the show was Corbin and Rhyno beating Gable and JJ (btw, WOW WHAT A FUCKING MATCH). They're a formidable team, sure, but Rhyno could easily have been pinned after Gable and JJ's finisher. HOW AWESOME WOULD FINN AND JOE VS GABLE AND JJ HAVE BEEN  Still, Gable and JJ looked awesome. Ditto for Dash and Dawson.

Thank you, Baised Haitch.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Brilliant show, I haven't watched any NXT since the last Takeover and I was very impressed with how well all 4 teams worked, Dana Brooke has definitely improved since the first time I watched her and Asuka had a pretty good debut. As for the Iron Woman Match, I was questioning whether the pressure would have been too much for them, I mean lets face it they were the main event of an NXT Special and not to mention fans have very high standards for the women's title matches also not to mention Iron man matches are very hard to make good, despite all that they still produced a WWE MOTY quality, in terms of story, I don't think any match has topped this one this year, sure some bits were sloppy but I can forgive them considering they were wrestling for quite a while and the spots that were sloppy involved spots that even the most experienced wrestler can find hard to do.


----------



## Morrison17

What a great womens match. Asuka is so good.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

I'm not even gonna bother making a long review. Brilliant show... Somehow NXT manages to surpass itself over and over again. Just brilliant. 



Asuka is so insanely sexy btw....


----------



## Jersey

Beautiful event.


----------



## elo

*Joe & Finn v The Mechanics* - Solid opener, didn't agree with the whole knee injury angle but fair enough. ***1/2*

*Rhyno & Corbin v Jordan & Gable* - Good match, everyone worked well - excellent building to the finish but a poor result for me. *****

*Asuka v Dana w/ Emma* - Asuka is incredible to watch, moves like a butterfly and stings like a bee. Dana sold well. ***1/4*

*Prince Pretty v Uhaa* - Solid match, not a fan of Prince Pretty being continually used as talent enhancement though, he's too good for that. Uhaa's best match in NXT, was more than just athleticism - sold well and showed intelligence, good signs he is progressing. ***3/4*

*Joe & Finn v Rhyno & Corbin* - A pointless match as we all knew who was winning and this wasn't a particularly interesting match-up either, the weakest match on the card, still a solid match. The Rhodes family there to present the trophy was a nice moment, would have been nice to see them introduced ring side before the match just to add that little touch more. ****

*Bayley v Sasha* - Excellent storytelling and ring psychology which is key to an Ironman match. There were some technical flaws, quite a few in fact but nothing that crippled the match. Sasha's nasty heel snap was excellent, her taunting of Izzy was brilliant. I wouldn't have had Sasha submit with 3 seconds to go, but I understand why they went that way. There's potential for III to be a title unification at Mania next year.....a title unification back to the WWE World Women's Championship with the Diva shit dying for good. The match flew by for 30 minutes, that means I enjoyed it - and I did. *****1/4*

Great show once again from the "development" talent, the main event was *THE MAIN EVENT*...everything built to that crescendo and it delivered, credit to everyone involved in putting it together.


----------



## TripleG

My in-depth review. 


Finn Balor & Samoa Joe Vs. The Mechanics = Nice solid tag team match to kick things off. I said it in thread before and I'll say it again here. It is nice to have tag matches that don't devolve into tornado tag free for alls. If you adhere to the rules of tag wrestling, you can still make the bouts exciting. Finn Balor's injury was a nice set up for the finals later in the show. 

Jason Jordan and Chad Gable Vs. Baron Corbin and Rhyno = First of all, I defend Rhyno and Corbin going over simply because they were firmly established as the heels in this match and them going over allowed for Finn's injury to carry more weight later in the night as you'd be booing the guys attacking the injury. Anyways, this match was highly enjoyable. I liked Jordan and Gable already but they really opened some eyes here and they've got to be a babyface team after this. The crowd was a riot too with their chants for Gable. This was the best of the three tournament matches. 

Dana Brooke Vs. Askuka = Pretty much what I expected it to be. It was a high profile squash for the debuting girl and she came off looking great. She's got an infectious charisma to her. Dana did her part well and made Asuka look like a million bucks. 

Tyler Breeze Vs. Apollo Crews = Very good match up. Tyler never ceases to impress me. It is just a shame he almost never wins the big matches. Apollo continues to look very impressive and they did enough different things to be unique from what we normally see out of these two. I really liked Tyler's counter for the standing moonsault and Apollo's powerbomb looked nasty! 

Finn Balor and Samoa Joe Vs. Baron Corbin and Rhyno in the Finals = Good match, but I had some issues, and believe it or not, they involve Finn Balor. First of all, his leg injury amounted to nothing. If you remove that element from the story entirely, I don't think the story changes much, if at all. I hate to criticize him too, but when you are selling a leginjury, then dropkicks and eniguri's probably shouldn't be in your moveset. Even if Balor and Joe go over, I would have liked for Balor to have to break out a different move or something because the Coup De Grace shouldn't be possible given his injury. Other than that though, it was still a solid tag team match and the ending celebration at the end with the Rhodes family was nice. 

Bayley Vs. Sasha Banks: 30 Minute Iron Man Match = Yeah this match rocked. What else is there to say really? Sasha's nastiness came through here. When she made Izzy cry, that put everything over the top, haha. Her nastiness was counterbalanced by Bayley's determination and charm, and the dynamic the two have is just fantastic. Also, all the callbacks to the last match, but with little tweaks and progressions were nice to see. Sasha's hand injury actually played a role in the match as she was unable to fully lock in the Bank Statement. Nice touch. The plancha into the Belly to Bayley spot, Sasha rolling out of the reverse frankensteiner and hitting the Belly to Bayley to set up the Bank statement, and even Bayley whipping out the Rings of Saturn to get the win in the closing seconds were all great moments. The match was dramatic and excellent and both girls deserved the accolades they received when it was over. 

So once again, Takeover was great. I am just being redundant at this point. This wasn't the best Takeover special by any means, but how many shows can you think of that had no wasted motion, lulls, or bad/pointless matches?


----------



## fiddlecastro

Fiddy's Take

Joe & Finn vs Dash & Dawson - Wrong team won, shoulda used this as an opportunity to put over a great young team with tons of potential, especially working that injury to Finn... 7/10

Rhyno & Corbin vs Jordan & Gable - YES GABLE IS A SUPERSTAR. Wrong team won again. Dash & Dawson vs Jordan And Gable is way more interesting than Cornin & Rhyno vs Joe and Finn but I get it. Corbin also shined here, his best match in NXT. 7.5/10

Asuka vs Dana w/ Emma - Asuka is just incredible. And Dana was actually the perfect first opponent for Asuka. Worked out really well. 7.5/10

Breeze vs Crews - The least interesting match on the card once we got to it. Solid match between two capable wrestlers but it all just felt like a filler feud. 6/10

Joe & Finn vs Rhyno & Corbin - Meh, nothing wrong with this one it just wasn't as interesting or useful as Dash and Dawson against JJ and Gable could have been. Good for casuals tuning into their first NXT show after hearing the hype over Brooklyn, tho. 6.5/10 

Bayley vs Sasha - This was a great match. Great storytelling, great ring work, all around a fantastic match. Except for the ending, I don't understand a submission finish with 3 seconds left... Doesn't make sense, but whatever, I can't fault a 30 minute match completely for its final seconds. It was dramatic, like an iron man match should be. I preferred Brooklyn over this one, but man, this was an epic. 9.5/10


----------



## RyanPelley

Just starting the show. Balor looks like a fucking boss with the leather jacket. How long has he been sporting that? (I dont watch the weekly episodes)


----------



## Mr. I

PoisonMouse said:


> Don't you know? Karabraxal will often condemn an entire show based off of one match result he didn't like. Not MATCH, just result. Booking wasn't as he expected. It's not the first time.


I've noticed. All he keeps going on and on about is the match result, like all that makes up a wrestling show is the profightdb match card results.


----------



## Knocks

RyanPelley said:


> Just starting the show. Balor looks like a fucking boss with the leather jacket. How long has he been sporting that? (I dont watch the weekly episodes)


Since he became champ, I think.


----------



## Genking48

_"Match of the year, match of the decade, best match of all time."_

I'll have to watch the match now cause I've learned I can't trust peoples opinion of Takeover matches anymore.


----------



## dodo dragon

awesome show. i was disappointed that jordan and gable lost but when i saw rhodes family at the end, it was great that top faces won the tournament. 
i was watching bitches wrestle for the first time ever. they are actually good. But they still belong to the kitchen and not wrestling ring ffs.


----------



## Mr. I

Genking48 said:


> _"Match of the year, match of the decade, best match of all time."_
> 
> I'll have to watch the match now cause I've learned I can't trust peoples opinion of Takeover matches anymore.


See now you only want to watch the match to dislike it and "prove them wrong". That's a miserable way to watch wrestling.


----------



## Genking48

Ithil said:


> See now you only want to watch the match to dislike it and "prove them wrong". That's a miserable way to watch wrestling.


lol dislike the match, I'm gonna watch the match and decide for myself if it really is as great as people hype it up to be, or if it's just like all the other matches and is MOTY until the next Takeover match which then people are gonna praise as being MOTY.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Awesome show!

*Joe/Bálor vs. Wilder/Dawson* was a VERY good match. Actually my first time seeing Wilder & Dawson, and I am impressed. Finn Bálor also put on a great performance here. His selling was great. Awesome match.

*Corbin/Rhyno vs. Jordan/Gable* was OK. The last few minutes were pretty damn good.

*Asuka/Brooke* was a fun squash. Asuka is awesome.

*Crews/Breeze* was honestly pretty disappointing. Expected more.

*The Dusty Tag Classic Finals* match was OK. The post-match stuff w/ Cody was awesome.

And the main event. They did it again. Another classic by Sasha & Bayley. A very strong MOTYC. And the post-match stuff was amazing. What a way for Sasha to leave NXT.

Easily one of the best WWE shows of 2015! (Y)


----------



## kendo_nagasaki

Loved the card, even the "filler" like Crews & Breeze was better than a lot of PPV undercard matches.

Not the tag final I expected, really bought into a Balor turn after the way Joe didn't want to tag him.

I marked out hugely when Asuka did a roundhouse kick in the first minute. The devil in me was waiting for to unload a parting shot on Emma as she exited the ring.

I daresay the forum has run out of superlatives for the Women's title match, nothing further to add. The thirty minutes breezed past. I loved how the LCD screen glitched to sell that Bayley had been thrown into it. Sasha making Izzy cry was heat-tastic. 

Cody's speech and the stuff post match in the main event was classy. No goofy stuff all show. The Full Sail crowd chants had it right "This *Is *Wrestling!"


----------



## X-Train

Bayley vs Sasha was great! Sashays heel work was fantastic - that's wasn't pg!!

I can see why Edge/Chrisitan put over The Mechanics when they were on the Austin podcast. Some classic old school tag team wrestling from from. 

Jordan/Gable impressed me the most. In honesty I have not seen that much of them but they look great as a team and both appear to have potential to be break out stars. They should of won and won the tournament. Graves kept putting over how being a team is better than 2 superstars put together however that's what the final turned out to be


----------



## Bullydully

Amazing show top to bottom. All the tag matches entertaining. Jordan/Gable's is up there with the best tag matches this year had to offer and boy did they look like stars in this one. Didn't mind Joe/Balor winning it all, as it was a fitting and great tribute to dusty in the end. 

Asuka's debut was all kinds of awesome, she looks legit. 

Breeze/Crews actually had me thinking for a second Breeze might go over towards the end, even though before the match I was 100% expecting him to lose. Great match. 

And that main event, wow... these ladies don't even surprise me anymore with what they can pull out the bag, it just gets better and better. For thirty minutes they kept me hooked with nonstop action. The storytelling aspect of this match was on point aswell. Especially towards the end where Bayley went for that reverse hurricanrana that won her the match at brooklyn, only for it to be countered this time by Sasha in to a belly to belly of her own. That was fucking superb. The ending was damn near perfect, Sasha had no choice but to give up, unless she wanted her head to fall off of her shoulders. Just a classic!


----------



## HankHill_85

I also enjoyed the "You fucked up" and "Better than Raw" chants. Feeling uneasy over there, Steph?


----------



## Beermonkeyv1

Great show solid 8.5/10 

Asuka was awesome loved that armbar take down and other unique submission moves. 

Jason jordan and chad gable impressed me. Bit too much "kurt angle" "shelton benjamin" jordan even put his arm straps down like angle too. Look wwe if you want angle so much go and fuking get him! 
But presides that they looked a million bucks.

Baron corbin had a great night he looked legit loved that swinging side slam he did. 

Tyler breeze lost again but he always has great matches at these shows. 
Apollo crews in great in ring but dont like his smiley happy gimmick.

Baylee vs sasha was BRILLIANT ****1/2 from me. For YEARS i havent been watching womens wrestling considering it the "piss break" but since i got told bout the womens matches in nxt being great thought would watch and soooooooooo glad i did. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Decent show. Probably my least favourite Takeover thus far though.

I like tag wrestling but three on the same show was a bit overkill IMO. Especially as tag matches are so formulaic in the way they're structured. 

Breeze/Crews was okay.

Asuka looked interesting.

And Bayley/Banks was good, but just not as good as Brooklyn.


----------



## Old School Icons

Another good Takeover show with a memorable Main Event that for sure had me feeling emotion inside after it had ended. I felt proud of them. Proud of two people I've never met and 99% likely never will, that shows how much Sasha/Bayley have dragged me into their story web over the last few months. 

Balor/Joe def. The Mechanics. I 100% expected this result but I was very impressed with the intensity of the losing team. They have certainly raised my impression of them with outings like that for what was a really good old school tag match.

Rhyno/Corbin and Jordan/Gable. I wasn't happy with the result but it was another good tag match. The last few minutes was fantastic from all four. Gable/Jordan I've already said many times how impressed I've been with them, they are my favorite tag team in NXT currently. I do have to mention Corbin too. Still has work to do of course but for me he is becoming a solid powerhouse in NXT and THAT finish was absolutely brilliant.

Asuka Vs Dana Brooke. First of all HOLY S**T EMMA looked good. Now the match, Dana got some offense in which I was happy about and she sold really well for her opponent. Obviously the outcome was going to go to the debut-ant and I liked her whack style mixed with some well executed submission holds. A very interesting addition to the division and creeping out Emma afterwards was a nice touch :lol

Tyler Breeze's losing streak at TakeOver continues which is a shame. I thought he was the star of his match with Apollo Crews. A good match but I feel like Breeze could use someone who shares his "I look better than everyone" type of attitude. Perhaps insert Peyton Royce or Billie Kay as a "gorgeous" associate? I like Crews in the ring but I feel lukewarm towards him apart from that.

Balor/Joe winning was the outcome pretty much every one expected once Rhyno/Corbin won their semi final and it proved. Ok final but slightly anti-climatic for what has been a really enjoyable tag team tournament to watch. That being said, the post match presentation by Cody Rhodes for the sadly departed Dusty was well done so it wouldn't be right to complain about the outcome as really, it was all about remembering him. 

Sasha/Bayley. These two women among others in NXT have made me care about women's wrestling for the first time ever since I started watching this show at Fatal Four Way last year. It was sloppy at first but the final fifteen minutes with Sasha in full awesome heel mode and the drama of the end was just tremendous. I preferred Brooklyn but that's not to shit on this match, it was still very good. 

NXT proved again why I look forward to it every week. 

Where does the Women's division go from here? Its a fascinating situation we're in now assuming Sasha is done with NXT, who will go after Bayley next?

Overall, i'd give it an 7.5/10. Wouldn't say it was my favourite TakeOver but still a show I'll watch again in future.


----------



## THA_WRESTER

One of the weaker events i'd say.


----------



## NeyNey

Loved it!!! :banderas :banderas :banderas
Sasha is a fucking godess. When she took the headband. :sodone Absolutely fantastic. 
Asuka = :zayn3 Love her style, can't wait to see more!!! 
Also Apollo = future WWE Champ. :bosstrips


----------



## ThunderJet88

Maybe it was the high expectations, but I felt the ME was pretty good, but yet disappointing. It was slower than I had hoped, and the end was a little unclear to me. I didn't see a tap or anything. OT would have been better imo.

Other than that I didn't care about the rest of the card, but I was VERY impressed with Jordan and Gable. They're stars.


----------



## Trifektah

My favorite moment of the night was when Jordan went full on Titus ape shit and cleaned house. Dude looked like a fucking star. Gables rolling German Suplex was frickin amazing.

I just don't get why they had to have Finn/Joe win the tourney. They are the two guys who need that win the least on that entire roster. I really fucking hope we're not witnessing the birth of Finn getting the Cena "HE MUST WIN EVERYTHING" treatment. I really think Enzo & Cass should have won. They had two golden opportunities to make them huge (A tag title match in Brooklyn would've been epic) and this tourney and they squandered them both. And for what? Jack shit.


----------



## Chrome

Pretty good show, although not quite as good as some of the others imo. Sasha/Bayley match was fantastic and Sasha did some outstanding heel work in that match.


----------



## thomasbroad

My boys JJ and Gable are going to be huge.
JJ has really, really impressed me in recent weeks. 

Asuka's facial expressions are sexy as hell :fact


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@Chris JeriG.O.A.T *Vince discovered Jason Jordan, we're good! :high5*


----------



## Jonasolsson96

ThunderJet88 said:


> Maybe it was the high expectations, but I felt the ME was pretty good, but yet disappointing. It was slower than I had hoped, and the end was a little unclear to me. I didn't see a tap or anything. OT would have been better imo.
> 
> Other than that I didn't care about the rest of the card, but I was VERY impressed with Jordan and Gable. They're stars.


Totally agreed. No way this match was on the level of the brooklyn or unstoppable matches. They have set a pretty high standard for themselves so even though the match was good it wasnt good enough. Ruined by some botches and both getting out of character throughout the match. Asuka looked like a G though. So did gable&jordan + Crews. I would of preferred if Joe vs Balor was for the nxt title and enzo&cass won the dusty memorial instead.


----------



## ThunderJet88

Jonasolsson96 said:


> Totally agreed. No way this match was on the level of the brooklyn or unstoppable matches. They have set a pretty high standard for themselves so even though the match was good it wasnt good enough. Ruined by some botches and both getting out of character throughout the match. Asuka looked like a G though. So did gable&jordan + Crews. I would of preferred if Joe vs Balor was for the nxt title and enzo&cass won the dusty memorial instead.


I got a lot of crap for not being excited or hopeful with asuka coming, but 1 match in I could already be changing my mind. Can she speak English though? I really hope nobody says that doesn't matter, because for character investment purposes it does matter.


----------



## dirty24

I had never seen Asuka wrestle before so I was blown away by her. I love the pace she wrestles at and it's clear she has legit martial arts training. The way she sets up and goes after submission shows she's done legit sub grappling before. I like that style of wrestling - O'Reilly, Sabre Jr. are among my favorites to watch. 

I love Sasha Banks but after I get to know her more there's a good chance Asuka will be my favorite female wrestler.

Bless all of you. Enjoy your evening and families


----------



## The Bloodline

Takeovers are always a nice watch. Only 2 hours and generally the time flies by with how good the product is. Last night was no exception.

*Finn/Joe vs The Mechanics* good way to kick off the show. I got more out of this match than I expected going in. The Mechanics are growing on me. I like their style.

*Jordan/Gable vs Corbin/Rhyno* I love all 4 guys in this match. Going in I knew this was one I wanted to see but it actually exceeded my expectations. Went back and forth on this but it's MOTN for me. Every guy did their job. Great offence, fast pace, great ending sequence. It made me look forward to Jordan vs Corbin one day. It got over Corbin as a beast as well. Gable and Jordan didn't look weak in defeat, and their momentum is at a real high right now. That audience had some very creative chants throughout this :lol

*Asuka vs Dana Brooke* I am pulling for Dana, I think she has improved everytime i've seen her and thats all I can ask for. She is great with her character work. Asuka I didn't know anything about. So i was very surprised that from the moment she entered the ring she made a fan of me. She has a lot of charisma, great facials, fluid movements, nice strikes, awesome transitions and knows how to play to the audience. This is how you get yourself over without strong promo ability, she was a character in that ring. Great debut, and another positive showing from Dana.

*Apollo vs Breeze* Another good match from Apollo. Loved that he used a different finisher after his usual was blocked. Dont know where Breeze goes from here but I'd like to see him win one day :lol

I skipped most of the* finals match*, Saw the ending but I wasnt really interested. Let down by the winners. Just came off very anti climatic. I'm still having a problem connecting with Finn for whatever reason.

*Sasha vs Baley * These ladies make me so damn proud every time they're out there. It is so refreshing to see Sasha work because of all her FANTASTIC heel work. Its whats missing from so many heels these days. Owens does a good job with it too IMO. Sasha is great at getting heat and story telling. Something that's really needed in a 30 minute match. This felt like a real Part 2. There were so many throwbacks to their Brooklyn match that I feel like you should definitely watch their Brooklyn match before this one to get the most out of it. Baley submission actually came across as brutal enough to make Sasha quit even though she was aware the time was running out. Very well done.




Legit BOSS said:


> @Chris JeriG.O.A.T *Vince discovered Jason Jordan, we're good! :high5*


This pleases me immensely


----------



## ThunderJet88

I just re watched the match, and I paused when they showed the locker room come out at the end.

I saw Josh from Tough Enough there!


----------



## Miguel De Juan

Jason and Gable are going to be huge stars. Dudes are awesome. 

Corbin and Rhyno should stay as a team and just be big tough guys like the Jurassic Powers or Demolition.


----------



## Oxidamus

Keeping it short for here.

My ratings for








*RESTECP*


*FINN BALOR & SAMOA JOE vs. DASH 'N' DAWSON*
_'alright'
***_


*JASON JORDAN & CHAD GABLE vs. RHYNO & BARON CORBIN*
_'great'
****_


*DANA BROOKE w/ EMMA vs. ASUKA*
_'average'
** 1/2_


*TYLER BREEZE vs. APOLLO CREWS*
_'average'
** 1/2_


*RHYNO & BARON CORBIN vs. SAMOA JOE & FINN BALOR*
_'average'
** 1/2_


*SASHA BANKS vs. BAYLEY (c)*
_'good-great'
*** 3/4_


As always(ish), you can read my FULL personal thoughts on the show in the link in my signature. 

Star ratings are for efficiency btw. :cudi
No trasherino.


----------



## Jonasolsson96

ThunderJet88 said:


> I got a lot of crap for not being excited or hopeful with asuka coming, but 1 match in I could already be changing my mind. Can she speak English though? I really hope nobody says that doesn't matter, because for character investment purposes it does matter.


I think she speaks broken english like Itami but to me it really doesnt matter. She has presence and can go in the ring. Ive never heard Nakamura,Okada,Ibushi or Shibata speak english or even speak in general but they are some of my favorites. Asuka will be mega over.


----------



## ThunderJet88

Jonasolsson96 said:


> I think she speaks broken english like Itami but to me it really doesnt matter. She has presence and can go in the ring. Ive never heard Nakamura,Okada,Ibushi or Shibata speak english or even speak in general but they are some of my favorites. Asuka will be mega over.


It's true that you don't need to speak to really enjoy a wrestler. In WWE though, there is a certain ceiling if the vocal connection isn't there. Maybe that will change when Trips is fully in charge.


----------



## Crasp

Takeover: London is getting closer! :flairdance


----------



## JustAName

Asuka has more presence than 90% of the roster, wow, that was amazing. She is in her own world out there and she owns it. She has it factor, I don't care about mic skillz, and that's a first for me, her presence in the ring and the story she tells is all that's needed for me to wanna see her matches, I can't say that about anyone on the current main roster. Intrigued.

I wanted so bad for Jason Jordan and Chad Gable to win the tournament in the final against the Dawson and Wylder(sp?), but I feared it was gonna be exactly what it ended up being, it was good for what it was and a nice tribute to the dream.

Crews vs Breeze was expected really good, can't help but feel it had the wrong winner though. Breeze needs direction.

Like most others have said the beginning of the Sasha vs Bayley match was mostly a nervous mess, after that, they forget they were the main event and did what everybody knows they are capable of and that's stealing the show with an amazing story, with a beautiful ending (to the match). All the stuff afterwards is purely PR, selling the importance, but it's still nice to see.

The one thing I take away from all of this though is that I wanna see a looot more of Asuka, given the praise she has gotten a lot of places, I kinda wanna assume her overall complete storytelling in the ring wasn't a fluke. First time I see her and I can't wait till her next match if she keeps that up.


----------



## ATF

To recap my feelings about Takeover: Respect

Bálor & Joe vs. Mechanics: ***1/4
Rhyno & Corbin vs. Jordan & Gable: ***1/2
Asuka vs. Dana: **1/2
Breeze vs. Crews: ***
Bálor & Joe vs. Rhyno & Corbin: **3/4
Bayley vs. Sasha: ****1/4


Spoiler: In-depth review



Holy motherfucker, yet another great NXT PPV. We've had seven before, they were all entertaining and beautiful. This was no exception. Now, was it R-Evolution or Brooklyn good? Not really. Is it one of the absolute best Takeovers? Probably not... but it was still very, very good, w/no real bad matches, and a fantastic ME.

Am I the only one who kinda fucking loved the opener? The Mechanics are awesome. Old school hard knockers duo at its finest. They looked like a million bucks, and they did a great job of isolating Finn and tearing his leg to pieces. Finn sold greatly and appropriately, Joe looked great too... yeah, this rocked. Wasn't a HUGE fan of the ending, but ehh, what gives. My favorite of the three Dusty Tags of the evening.

Everybody rates the second semifinal higher, but in terms of favoritism, I kinda loved the first one more personally. Just a bigger high octane feeling to it, and more my personal taste of tag wrestling too. But if I were to say which one was the BEST, it's definitely this one, w/Jordan and Gable looking great as the charismatic, intense de facto babyfaces, and Rhyno and Corbin looking great as the beefy, tough, nigh unbeatable monster heels. Very hot crowd, smooth character work and sequences and all, this was a ton of fun. Again, no fan of the ending (and by that I mean the outcome, the ACTUAL ending was fucking badass), but the match was worked w/enough brains and charm to make up for it.

Asuka's debut was the equivalent to Owens' debut for the women. Almost in every sense of the way. I had my doubts for her cause I'm not THAT sold on Itami (who I just a day ago saw probably his best WWE match ever vs. Adrian Neville on NXT 4/8 this year, really good match... but probably the only one of that caliber he'll be in for a long while), but boy does she look insanely badass. She raped Dana, and it was glorious. And Dana played her part to best of her, as of now, very improved abilities. Great debut.

Was a lil' disappointed in Breeze/Crews, but nothing to make me call it awful or anything. Not even remotely close. A rock solid, smart, logical match wrestled nicely by two guys who just live their characters (esp. Breeze there). Crews is gon' be sky high. Not a whole lot to say else.

I can't say that the finals of the Dusty Classic riveted me, cause a) they were hyper predictable; b) I really disagreed w/the chosen finalists (well, at least half of them). The match was okay - again, smart, logical and decently paced. But I just didn't really care much about it, neither did Full Sail... and I was not a fan of the fact that an angle that had been built up since of the earlier matches in the evening didn't play at all into the ending. Post-match tribute to Dusty was epic tho, and even though I'd rather another duo win it, the actual victors made sense.

Bayley/Sasha... Jesus. Now, part of me knew that they couldn't have topped Brooklyn, and I still don't think they have. But Goodness gracious, this was awesome. It started out a little iffy but not bad, what with Sasha being a de facto babyface and all, but I was worried the whole match was gonna resemble it. Still had a lot of cool stuff though. But yeah, both girls (especially Sasha) as babyfaces had me on the wary side. Dear Lord, why did I ever doubt in Sasha Banks. Leave it to a world class heel like her to make a crowd that was firmly cheering her 100% BOO HER 15 minutes later, by doing something that is so simple yet so beautiful in its simplicity: to make a little girl cry. Stuff that... you know, EVERY OTHER HEEL (except Owens) IS TOO DUMB TO FORGET THEY CAN DO TO GARNER HEAT. Sasha says in social media that Eddie Guerrero is her favorite wrestler ever. Yeah, I can totally see Eddie's influence in her ring style, mannerisms and abilities to a great degree. And pretty much everything from that point on was pure gold. Bayley beating up Sasha's arm in callback/revenge, the Belly-To-Bayley false finishes, the ending sequence... DAMN. DAMN. FUCKITY DAMN. Again, unsure if it's as good a match as Brooklyn was... but if it wasn't the second or third best Iron Man match in WWE (Angle/Lesnar and possibly Rock/HHH are the better ones), I don't know what it was. Amazing stuff.



And now, we're just 2 months away from Takeover: London, which should be the biggest NXT event of all time, bar none. Sure, the Barclays Center (Brooklyn) holds bigger numbers than the Wembley Arena, but in terms of sheer atmosphere, I don't think anything will be as fucking insane as London. Not even Brooklyn. And some of the directions that NXT is taking do please me. For a provisory match card prediction, based off of the tapings spoilers:


Spoiler: Takeover: London



*NXT Championship*
Finn Bálor (c) vs. Samoa Joe

*NXT Women's Championship*
Bayley (c) vs. Alexa Bliss

*NXT Tag Team Championship Fatal 4-Way match*
The Vaudevillains (c) vs. Jason Jordan & Chad Gable vs. Enzo Amore & Big Cass vs. The Mechanics

William Regal vs. Tyler Breeze

James Storm vs. Apollo Crews OR Baron Corbin

Someone debuts, maybe Biff Busick or Hugo Knox


Seems pretty damn reasonable to me. And seems like a pretty damn strong card. Women's Title match may not be as good as the latest ones, but the character work will rule the world for sure. And dat Main Event, man.


----------



## Arkham258

Just watched it, tremendous show from top to bottom. Didn't even mind Sasha breaking character a bit post match, because it felt more justified this time around than that four horsewomen crap in Brooklyn. 

Highlights:
Gable was super over and already he's being treated like the New Kurt Angle
Main event fully delivered
Classy moment for Cody Rhodes
Asuka's debut made her look like the NXT women's division's Brock Lesnar

Lows:

Pretty much nothing, I think this blew away the Brooklyn show

Random Thought: Jesus Christ Cody's wife is hot


----------



## ATF

For your interest (if you're interested that is), I decided to rank all of the NXT PPV matches from best to worst in my opinion, just for fun:


Spoiler: NXT rankings



Zayn vs Cesaro
Arrival
****3/4

Neville vs Zayn
R-Evolution
****1/2

Sasha vs Bayley
Brooklyn
****1/2

Neville vs Zayn vs Kidd vs Breeze
Fatal 4-Way
****1/4

Bayley vs Sasha
Respect
****1/4

Sasha vs Becky
Unstoppable
****1/4

Zayn vs Breeze
Takeover
****

Zayn vs Owens
Rival
****

Charlotte vs Sasha vs Bayley vs Becky
Rival
***3/4

Neville vs Bálor
Rival
***3/4

Charlotte vs Sasha
R-Evolution
***1/2

Charlotte vs Bayley
Fatal 4-Way
***1/2

Bálor vs Owens
Brooklyn
***1/2

Rhyno & Corbin vs Jordan & Gable
Respect
***1/2

Neville vs Kidd
Takeover
***1/2

Owens vs Zayn
Unstoppable
***1/2

Bálor & Joe vs Mechanics
Respect
***1/4

Dallas vs Neville
Arrival
***1/4

Bálor & Itami vs Ascension
R-Evolution
***1/4

BAMF vs Vaudevillains
Brooklyn
***1/4

Breeze vs Crews
Respect
***1/4

Ascension vs Dragons
Fatal 4-Way
***

BAMF vs Enzo & Cass
Unstoppable
***

Paige vs Emma
Arrival
***

Bálor vs Breeze
Unstoppable
***

Natalya vs Charlotte
Takeover
***

Liger vs Breeze
Brooklyn
**3/4

Bálor & Joe vs Rhyno & Corbin
Respect
**3/4

Owens vs Parker
R-Evolution
**1/2

Asuka vs Dana
Respect
**1/2

Joe vs Corbin
Brooklyn
**1/2

Breeze vs Itami
Rival
**1/2

Charlotte & Bayley vs Emma & Dana
Unstoppable
**1/2

Rhyno vs Corbin
Unstoppable
**1/2

Dragons vs Vaudevillains
R-Evolution
**1/4

Enzo vs LeFort
Fatal 4-Way
**1/4

Rose vs Camacho
Takeover
**

Crews vs Dillinger
Brooklyn
*3/4

Ascension vs Kalisto & Local
Takeover
*1/2

Ascension vs Too Cool
Arrival
*

Corbin vs Dempsey
Rival
3/4*

Dempsey vs Rawley
Fatal 4-Way
1/2*

Corbin vs Parker
Fatal 4-Way
1/4*

Rawley vs Parker
Arrival
1/4*

BAMF vs Dragons
Rival
DUD

Corbin vs Dillinger
R-Evolution
DUD

Breeze vs Woods
Arrival
DUD



I hope that the London stuff goes way up high on the list.


----------



## mrdiamond77

A very good show yet again. I wanted Gable & Jordan to win so a bit disappointed there, Asuka looks tremendous, Sasha and Bayley was fantastic, especially Sasha who MUST be the next WWE Divas champion.


----------



## Geeee

Sasha making that little girl cry makes it easily my favourite Takeover match. Special was great top to bottom, although I was really hoping for Jordan and Gable to win the Dusty.


----------



## p862011

anyone else impressed by dash and dawson those 2 really stepped up


----------



## Fighter Daron

Gable & Jordan vs. Corbin & Rhyno was quietly awesome.


----------



## checkcola




----------



## Londrick

Really liked Asuka's debut. After one match she's already in my top four divas behind Bellas and Eva. Wouldn't mind seeing her on Total Divas.


----------



## Drago

Brie Mode said:


> Really liked Asuka's debut. After one match she's already in my top four divas behind Bellas and Eva. *Wouldn't mind seeing her on Total Divas.*


It's so stupid it's genius. I'd watch just for the lulz.


----------



## Londrick

Drago said:


> It's so stupid it's genius. I'd watch just for the lulz.


She'll add a great perspective to the show since she's Japanese. Like have them go out to eat somewhere and see how she deals with using forks and spoons instead of chop sticks.


----------



## SuperDuperDragon

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sE41Zio2NE

Here is my review for the show, really well paced and delivered from top to bottom, really high on this show.


----------

